# Project Runway 8: I Will Cut a Bitch



## Jes (Jul 29, 2010)

So, the new season starts tonight, at 9 Eastern, on Lifetime. That's an hour earlier than normal, right? I think it is. I don't recall b/c I don't have to. I have minions. 

Why will I cut a bitch? Well, I might not. That all depends on you and your behavior. But the commercials for this season--have you seen them? Up close, intense shots, over an ominous pared-down soundtrack...Project Runway Will Fuck You Up!


----------



## Paquito (Jul 29, 2010)

Tim Gunn will tell someone to give it up. The competition? A certain challenge? Perhaps in the bedroom?

I don't know, but all three prospects excite me.


----------



## LisaInNC (Jul 29, 2010)

I am so excited! I told my daughter she is gonna have to give up her cartoons tonight so I can watch it. She is not happy about that. Someone may have to cut her.


----------



## Jes (Jul 30, 2010)

No cutting of children! ...unless they talk during the show, of course. 

Do you think they cut the right designer? I thought the choice was unfortunate. It comes down to, as always, the 'in the box/out of the box' thing. More creative design with worse finishing v. more safe design with better finishing. I didn't hate Ivy's dress. At all. I thought she was very creative in using the fabric with silver to pick up the epaulet thing. 

That fucking kimono was just terrible. TERRRRRIBLE.

Casanova is already a kook. DId you notice how, during his 1-on-1 time with Tim, Tim turned and said 'Thank you' and Casanova said 'You're welcome!'--with no word of thanks back? Ugh. I hate that. He may hang on and on like Santino, though (and, did I watch the Austin and Santino roadshow? NO I DID NOT and it is NOT TO BE DISCUSSED). Ayway, C. didn't even answer the question correctly after Nina translated it for him!! wha? Korsy might be right--he might be deaf as a post.

Also, Heidi looks FABULOUS, I thought Selma was actually quite witty and on target with her criticisms, and while I did think it was weird when she explained that she'd never really been a good kisser, I did enjoy it when she and Heidi made out. 

*needle-skip on a record sound effect*

ps: pole dancer in Dubai. HYSTERICAL.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm certainly more intrigued by this cast than the last two seasons. 

I'm not happy with the whole "Oh one of you may go home, or maybe more. LOL JK, only one of you is going home" bit. And I was kinda surprised by the elimination. I didn't hate hers or Ivy's as much as the other 3 contestants. But whatever, there are another 200 contestants to watch. 

I must say that Heidi has really come into her own since the first season. I thought of her as more of a joke in the beginning, but now I think she's pretty witty and spot-on. 

And while Casanova is being kept around purely for entertainment reasons, I don't think it's a bad thing. I give him 2 or 3 more episodes and about a yard of fabric until he's eliminated.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Aug 1, 2010)

One episode, and I'm already pissed off. 

Since when did questionable styling become a fatal flaw? Especially in a challenge where they had so little time to think about their garment, let alone the overall look. If they had decided to be harsh across the board and cut 3 or 4 people, I'd be ok with it. But Casanova's outfit was a joke. Horrible. His one accomplishment was to figure out how low on the hips he could place the skirt without his model's crack showing. 

At least Joe knew his outfit was horrible. He didn't even try to defend it on the runway - he basically said, "you guys are going to tell me it's horrible, and I'm going to agree with you." Seriously, a black kimono turned backwards, and stapled closed in the back? With a black belt pinned in place? After 5 hours? Literally anyone could do that. 

Maybe I'm in the minority, but I get no enjoyment out of seeing untalented people stay around. There a TON of personalities this season - that's clear already. Give them some screen time. 'Cause really, I don't really remember Casanova doing anything all that interesting, other than not speaking English very well. And having expensive pants. 

Well, rant over. I do feel that this is poised to be a good season, I just hope they don't waste too much time on the personality. The show is compelling because of the talent.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Aug 1, 2010)

I have a new theory as to why Mckenna was booted. Her dress made her model's hips look bigger than they actually are. Which in the world of Kors, Klum, et al. is the worst of all possible crimes. If memory serves, that's put a lot of contestants towards the bottom in the past.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 1, 2010)

I definitely think the wrong person was eliminated this first show. I actually liked her outfit. It was a hell of a lot better than some of the other ones that's for sure. A kimono turned backwards? Really?! 
When they were introducing the contestants at the beginning of the show it seemed like there were so many of them! When they said they had picked one extra person and one or more would be eliminated I was surprised. It seemed like they could have cut 5 people and still had too many. 
I'm rooting for Nick this season if only for the reason that he's a friend of a friend. I'm loyal like that. At least he did better than the friend of a friend that I was rooting for on The Next Food Network Star. That guy got booted off the first episode! They did show Nick looking sad when they were critiquing the outfits next week so I'm worried. 
What designers do you like this season? I've got to go back and look at all of them and see who is who. I can never remember everyone at the beginning when there are so many of them!


----------



## Jes (Aug 2, 2010)

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> 'Cause really, I don't really remember Casanova doing anything all that interesting, other than not speaking English very well. And having expensive pants.
> 
> .


By these criteria, you're nonplussed by fully half of hollywood. 

I agree with everything you say. It was a disappointing competition. Oddly enough, I knew what they were going to be asked to do before they were asked. Who else did? I figured that the suitcases were there for a reason. And I guessed they'd each be able to take 1 garment from the suitcase of the person next to him/her. And, I was close.

The kimono thing becomes the most laughable ever. I mean, you're right. I was thinking the same. *I* could do that. Didja notice how his model had a distinct 'papa don't preach'-era Madonna look to her? 

Also, my friend James bought a bag like the pink one (but a different color) for his new GF, and I don't care for that situation b/c I'm pretty sure they were 'together' in some way while he was still married to his wife, though probably not sleeping together, but just barely, and now he's moved in with the GF, and he and the wife have a 3 year old and it's just gotta be sad for her to send her son to spend time with the GF every weekend while she sits alone, having been dumped. It's one of those times that things really do seem to work out incredibly well for 1 partner and for shit for the other.

So my point is: I don't like that bag.*

I think the show is going to have to do a double elimination or 2 over the course of the series.


*Ok, that's a lie. I kind of want it, even though it's not leather. It's girlie and cute. But now I can't buy it because of the history. Damnit.


----------



## LisaInNC (Aug 3, 2010)

We were discussing this in chat and came to the conclusion that Cazenova will be exactly like Ping....everything he does wrong it will be because he didnt understand the instructions. Like he needed someone to translate for him when they were criticizing his dress. Come on FFS. I hated Ping...she got on my whole nervous system.


----------



## Jes (Aug 3, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> We were discussing this in chat and came to the conclusion that Cazenova will be exactly like Ping....everything he does wrong it will be because he didnt understand the instructions. Like he needed someone to translate for him when they were criticizing his dress. Come on FFS. I hated Ping...she got on my whole nervous system.



I like when Tim asked him: Now, is this sexy or is this...vulgar? And then later, on the way to the runway, he answers: This is not vulgar, this is SEXY! I think it's that Latin thing... I had a friend who was being fit for a bridesmaid's dress for a Miami wedding. The latina tailor kept trying to make the bust tighter--like MUCH tighter. And my friend is busty. And she was saying, no, not that tight, thanks. And the tailor said: This is what we call SEXY here. And my friend answered: Well this is what I call NIPPLES AT THE RECEPTION, so no!


----------



## Jes (Aug 5, 2010)

Possible bitch cutting tonight. 

But I can't tell. You know, a lot of series (reality, especially) do promos in which they mix episodes. Doing so provides a lot of drama, but you don't know if all of it happens in the next installment 'til you watch. Which is, of course, the point.

But anyway, there's an allegation of cheating, and Tim has a great look of consternation on his face. Remember with Jeffrey, and the 'did you do all of your final collection for 8K? Or that other guy, with his pattern books under the bed?)

Editors and producers try to tell a story (with the standard narrative arc) in each episode and also over the course of a season. And I wonder if they decided to tell the 'cut a bitch' story this season? Perhaps the drama won't be as heightened as is being hyped.

WATCH WHAT HAPPENS.

oh wait, that's a bravo line. Nevermind.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 5, 2010)

Maybe somebody actually cuts a bitch. Perhaps they cut up someone's outfit in the dead of night. Or maybe someone wants a human flesh patch to make their piece more avant-garde.


----------



## Jes (Aug 5, 2010)

right now there are a lot of bitches to cut! 16 at last count. Right?


----------



## Paquito (Aug 5, 2010)

Jes said:


> right now there are a lot of bitches to cut! 16 at last count. Right?



I'm pretty sure they have the equivalent of Rhode Island's population to choose from.


----------



## Jes (Aug 5, 2010)

can you make it, tonight? i want to snuggle you to my prodigious bosom while we watch the cutting!


----------



## Paquito (Aug 5, 2010)

Jes said:


> can you make it, tonight? i want to snuggle you to my prodigious bosom while we watch the cutting!



Best. Thursday Night. EVAR.


----------



## Jes (Aug 5, 2010)

I was just reading Nick Verreos' blog and laughed at this:

From the brief introductions, they seem to be a very "colorful" bunch. Their names alone slay me: Mondo, Peach, Casanova? It sounds like the cast of a porn movie  or a Telemundo telenovela!

It's late for homework, I know but it's important to be deliberate and intentional with our viewing. Tonight's winner: will it (the look) be more porn or more telemundo? Vote now. I will decide once the ep has aired.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 5, 2010)

I'M NOT GOING TO HELP YOU PATTERN

and telenovela. It will serve as a a social commentary on immigration laws.


----------



## LisaInNC (Aug 5, 2010)

Ok I liked Gretchen and Valerie's designs but Mondo's was the best. It looked more marie claire than anything up there. I think I will pick Mondo for the win this season. I like his style.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 5, 2010)

I preferred Valerie's dress, but I would've been happy with Mondo's too. Gretchen's wasn't bad, but I liked the detail work of the other two better.


----------



## LisaInNC (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh and Mondo almost made me cry when he wasnt bonding with the other guys. I will be his friend. OH and that one dude who went home..God his dress was a hot mess. Seriously, who told him he was a designer?

p.s.
Paquito, will you be my boyfriend?


----------



## Paquito (Aug 5, 2010)

Charlie Chaplin was a hot mess indeed. "Oh no, I won't sit down on your chairs and converse when I've just been eliminated. GOOD DAY SIR." And not letting Tim do his little speech? How dare you.

And Lisa, the answer is yes. Come rest on the magnificent bosom of Jes with me.


----------



## Jes (Aug 5, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> Ok I liked Gretchen and Valerie's designs but Mondo's was the best. It looked more marie claire than anything up there. I think I will pick Mondo for the win this season. I like his style.



Someone didn't do her homework!


But the answer is: PORN. C'mon. A jumpsuit? A 70s-kinda-sorta jumpsuit? That's porn, baby. P O R N. Sorry, Paquito. But here, let me dry your tears with my nipples.

Allright. My commentary is this: these people is cray cray! I mean honestly now. I hate the cryers. I hate the 'I haven't bonded with anyone' stuff. Um, why is it always the person who is sitting alone, or sleeping while everyone is up, or crying while people are happy, who is saying: I have no friends! no one wants to be my friend! Uh--no one is going to come and sit on your bed and wake you up to talk to you, ok? This isn't an episode of the Golden Girls. 

Well then again....

But also, Jason, with his 'I've been misunderstood since I was a child.' OH SHUT UP. How much bullshit can anyone spew? What a fuckin' cop out, just like..>Grechen? Someone said. 

I wasn't too impressed with anything really...I did like the top 3, I don't understand why the judges ALWAYS LOVE A PANTSUIT (remember Santino's glued-together confection in shades of brown?? gah!), and I think it's shitty for Heidi to have said: One of you is in and One of you is out (I listened and I'm pretty sure she said that). That indicates ONE is out. You can get rid of more than 1, but don't be misleading. I somehow feel that's mean.

Finally, why do you all think they kept Peach? They liked her tailoring. But NOTHING else. Not the styling. Not the garment. Not the color. Not hte fabric. Not the weird neck caterpillar. NECKERPILLAR! I just made up a word...and I like it.


----------



## Jes (Aug 5, 2010)

Paquito said:


> And Lisa, the answer is yes. Come rest on the magnificent bosom of Jes with me.



the more the merrier. But i DID call first dibs on Paquito-wito. *meaningful look*

Honestly, I'd blotted out that shitty moment where he bailed before TIm got there. Tim handled it with such aplomb. I hope there's enough bosom left for Tim. Oh who am I kidding--OF COURSE THERE IS.


----------



## LisaInNC (Aug 5, 2010)

I think they kept her because she is can get the job done...She just needs to start thinking younger. I like her, she seems very sweet and capable...maybe she will go out and buy some fashion mags to figure out whats going on here.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 5, 2010)

Jes said:


> Someone didn't do her homework!
> 
> 
> But the answer is: PORN. C'mon. A jumpsuit? A 70s-kinda-sorta jumpsuit? That's porn, baby. P O R N. Sorry, Paquito. But here, let me dry your tears with my nipples.



First off: SCORE 

Second: I don't understand the whole jumpsuit thing either. I mean it was tailored better than the ones we usually see, but I'm sick of them always creaming when someone makes one. 

It really annoyed me when some of the contestants were already using "always." Like "I always feel alone in this game," or "this always happens." IT'S THE SECOND EPISODE PEOPLE. You JUST moved into Atlas. We can't have all these tears for people you've known for what, 5 days? The waterworks don't happen until at least the 6th episode. 

Also, I think the only reason they kept Peach was because both Jason and Nicholas were already on their second chance. They really had to prove themselves, and they didn't cut it (though I think that if Nicholas had a back on the blouse and no cape, it would've been good).


----------



## Paquito (Aug 5, 2010)

Jes said:


> the more the merrier. But i DID call first dibs on Paquito-wito. *meaningful look*
> 
> Honestly, I'd blotted out that shitty moment where he bailed before TIm got there. Tim handled it with such aplomb. I hope there's enough bosom left for Tim. Oh who am I kidding--OF COURSE THERE IS.



Man I haven't been fawned over this much since...



well who are we kidding? I'm cute as a fucking button. Happens all the time.


----------



## Jes (Aug 6, 2010)

Paquito said:


> It really annoyed me when some of the contestants were already using "always." Like "I always feel alone in this game," or "this always happens." IT'S THE SECOND EPISODE PEOPLE. You JUST moved into Atlas. We can't have all these tears for people you've known for what, 5 days? The waterworks don't happen until at least the 6th episode.
> .



Right? I wonder about that too...like, do they mix up the order of events when assembling the season (so the 1st challenge is really the 3rd) and then immediately I was like: DUH. NO. Because we see how many contestants are left! So of course the order is correct. And it's stupid when people say those things, just as you pointed out.

I think this season will be very contentious. And if Mondo (was that him?) doesn't stop the 'woe is me' crying game, i'll go back in time and slap him in his face.


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm glad they auf'd Charlie Chaplin. His dress was ridonkulous! "It's the infinity symbol...or .. umm.. the figure 8"! Umm.. no it's just ugly. And the photo he chose - with the safey pin showing a gap in the models stomach?.. puhleeze! And then his reference to how he's just a mere mortal and not a machne! (I'm paraphrasing here) Good God, Man!!


----------



## Jane (Aug 7, 2010)

It's safety pins...Jason you just started your period at school and bled all over everything. Sorry you missed it. You pulled out your hem and everyone swore they had no Scotch tape...sorry.

Sorry I'm checking in late, but WTF do they mean something "looks matronly," and that jumpsuit Lauren Bacall-had-a-bad-day thing is loved? And yes, her butt looked big in it.

I wasn't overly impressed with any of it, but I never am at this stage. Poor Peach...pick a lane. Honestly, if I have to drive beside you any more, I will pick a lane for you.

Mondo just wants someone to jump him. I get that. I have just found that whining about it only gets you a pity-fuck, and this is national TV, baby. You will pay for that a LONG time.

Anyway, I want them to pick up the pace. When Tim announces that it's time to leave Mood and you're still standing there waiting for your tacky fabric to be cut...you need to go home. Tim rules.

And yes, I want to see the word "tacky" used more.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 7, 2010)

Looks like next week someone finally calls the WHAMBULANCE.


----------



## Jes (Aug 9, 2010)

Jane said:


> I wasn't overly impressed with any of it, but I never am at this stage. Poor Peach...pick a lane. Honestly, if I have to drive beside you any more, I will pick a lane for you.
> .



This is a good point. I think we're going to see her being like ... Wendy (season 1). The suburban Mom with the lack of understanding about the fashion world. Remember how she made her final line and the pieces just didn't coordinate? Conservative garments and then boom! a see-through dress. And the question was asked: who IS the woman (for whom you're designing)? Who wears a cardigan and then a see through dress with nipples out? I mean, it's a fair question and she looked like it had never occurred to her. NEXT!

Peach does what she does well. She just doesn't make fashion. I'm guessing she'll hang on a few more weeks (so many do when the cast is this large) but still make inappropriate garments 'til she's auf'd.

In other news, annoucement forthcoming (keep reading).


----------



## Jes (Aug 9, 2010)

http://content.usatoday.com/communi...rcia-is-pregnant/1?csp=outbrain&csp=obnetwork

I really don't know what to say. I find this unsettling. I'm not entirely sure why.


----------



## Jane (Aug 9, 2010)

Jes said:


> http://content.usatoday.com/communi...rcia-is-pregnant/1?csp=outbrain&csp=obnetwork
> 
> I really don't know what to say. I find this unsettling. I'm not entirely sure why.



I find the episodes being 1 1/2 hours long unsettling. So much fast forwarding to do.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 9, 2010)

Have we ever had a season where one of the judges wasn't pregnant? 

Maternity clothes for Nina challenge, coming your way.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Aug 9, 2010)

Finally watched the episode. I honestly thought this was one of the worst runways ever. Crap all over the place. 

I wasn't really impressed with Gretchen's jumpsuit, but there wasn't really anything I was a big fan of. Mondo's was pretty fun, I guess.

My theory about Jason is that he was so busy fighting off his Gay Panic that he couldn't manage to do anything else. 

I like the 90 minute format for now, but when it's down to 6 people, I think it's going to be uber-painful.


----------



## Ash (Aug 9, 2010)

I think they kept Peach because at least she finishes things. That polka-dot monstrosity was terrible, but at least it was constructed and finished. My feeling is that there will be a group challenge soon, and she could fair well there. Someone else's good taste and her speed and construction would be enough to keep her in it for a few more weeks. I hate HATE her taste though. Those white toile-y pants she brought to wear (that someone else had to work with) were criminally ugly. 

I didn't really love anything this week. Gretchen's jumpsuit was made well, but I feel like I've seen it a dozen times in the last couple of seasons (of fashion, not PR). The trench dress was nice, but it looked a little more boxy than I think she intended, and Mondo's skirt was cute, but again I feel like I've seen it. 

Also, I'm always late to Jes's party because I never watch anything when it actually airs. I'll be that really annoying guest who comes by three hours after everyone else and brings up everything you've already talked about.


----------



## Jes (Aug 10, 2010)

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> My theory about Jason is that he was so busy fighting off his Gay Panic that he couldn't manage to do anything else.
> 
> .



Why would you say that? I mean... it's just that he's a straight guy in a gay-dominated profession...and, I mean, he's straight. I just want to point that out. That he's straight, I mean. And that he's not gay. Because you're not gay if you're straight. Which is what he is.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 10, 2010)

The bowler hat blocks out teh gayness.


----------



## Jane (Aug 10, 2010)

Paquito said:


> The bowler hat blocks out teh gayness.



Lined with tin-foil is it?

Peach's dress did not fit her model. Isn't that a cardinal sin?


----------



## Jes (Aug 10, 2010)

Paquito said:


> The bowler hat blocks out teh gayness.



Because there's not a gay man on this planet, or any other, that would be caught dead in that hat.


----------



## Jes (Aug 12, 2010)

Homework:

the following is a quote from one of the PR8 designers. It's possible it's viewable on some TLC site, but if you try to find it, I'll know and I will publically shame you. And also not share snacks.

Q. Which designer said that the first item of clothing s/he ever made was:
A mesh dress with ostrich feathers all around the hem.

A.?


----------



## Jane (Aug 12, 2010)

Jes said:


> Homework:
> 
> the following is a quote from one of the PR8 designers. It's possible it's viewable on some TLC site, but if you try to find it, I'll know and I will publically shame you. And also not share snacks.
> 
> ...



I don't know...but that's just S-A-D.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm going with Casanova.


----------



## indy500tchr (Aug 12, 2010)

Jes said:


> http://content.usatoday.com/communi...rcia-is-pregnant/1?csp=outbrain&csp=obnetwork
> 
> I really don't know what to say. I find this unsettling. I'm not entirely sure why.



One of two things come to mind when I read this:

1. she's must have accidentally taken a drink of Heidi's water by mistake

2. that her other son is only 3 and I don't ever recall them sharing that she was prego before on any past seasons.


----------



## Jes (Aug 12, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> One of two things come to mind when I read this:
> 
> 1. she's must have accidentally taken a drink of Heidi's water by mistake
> 
> 2. that her other son is only 3 and I don't ever recall them sharing that she was prego before on any past seasons.



I'm trying really hard to remember if we ever saw her knocked up. Did we? It's possible that it happened when the show wasn't on for...a whole year? Remember that it took a year off? We might miss this baby bump too. The show was taped in June (and maaaabye very early July), and she was probably preggs then. So if they don't film 'til late spring, we won't see her bump.


----------



## Jes (Aug 13, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I'm going with Casanova.



YOU ARE CORRECT, Sir.

Jane, I wish you'd have turned in your assignment. I was dying to know!

As one of the PR bloggers from a past season asked: If (his first dress) wasn't considered vulgar, I'd hate to think of what he DOES consider vulgar!

But I had to laugh when he looked into the camera and said: I can't make a dress out of ... this BULLSHIT! I mean, he had a point. He also had NO point b/c everyone else had to do the same, but still. Making an accessory out of balloons? That's kind of harsh.

I don't know where I come down on the judging. I guess the judges always vote against 'playing it safe.' Which is, I suppose, why Tim repeats that point again and again. 

And i laughed out loud when everyone was laughing about wooly balls, which was good--since I spent most of the day crying!

Item! Jane, is your son still watching? I, personally, would like his input. I miss him. Please tell him so.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm like Ashley and I watch everything later than it actually airs since I DVR everything, so let me first make a comment about last week...So much for my rooting for Nick, he was booted off on the second episode! Every 'friend of a friend' I root for on a tv show seems to never last very long. 
Why does everyone always go so gaga over a jumpsuit? Personally I think they're plain and ugly and make no one look good. The way they fawn over them you would think they were the best thing since sliced bread. I bet you could actually make a better outfit out of sliced bread plus it would be tasty too! And although it's not a croissant it would give me something to eat if I was on a train. 
One of the designer's commented on Jason's 'A Clockwork Orange' hat last week and I laughed because that's what I'd been saying he reminded me of all along. Especially in the beginning of the show when I can never remember all of the contestants names I just give them nicknames like "A Clockwork Orange". 

Now onto this weeks show!
First of all I just want to say how much I loved this challenge! I was curious to see what the designers would come up with and they did not disappoint. As I was looking around the store at all the party supplies I could not for the life of me imagine what I would use to make a decent outfit. I think this was one of the better challenges and everyone (most everyone) stepped up in a big way. I think they made some outfits that were better than when they had actual material to work with. :bow:
I loved when Tim was cracking up at the 'fuzzy balls'! I love Tim already but to see him let loose like that made me love him even more. He was laughing so much he had tears in his eyes! 
Gretchen almost winning for the third time?! No freakin' way! Her outfit was OK but in my opinion there were others that were much better. If she would have won again I would have called shenanigans! 
Kind of off topic but my friend who lives in my bldg. pointed out that two of the designers kind of look like two other people that live in our bldg. and I had to agree with her. Weird. :huh:

Ok, one more thing and then I swear I'm done rambling! If you read Marie Claire magazine you'll know that Tim Gunn has a new column called Gunn Laws that answers all you need to know about fashion and how to 'make it work'. This month's column is titled 'How To Make It In Fashion' and, as the article says, Tim tells you what makes him tick and what ticks him off.
A little bit of dishing and dissing from Tim Gunn! 
http://www.marieclaire.com/fashion/tips/what-to-wear/tim-gunn-book-gunns-golden-rules?click=main_sr


----------



## Jes (Aug 13, 2010)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> what ticks him off.
> A little bit of dishing and dissing from Tim Gunn!
> http://www.marieclaire.com/fashion/tips/what-to-wear/tim-gunn-book-gunns-golden-rules?click=main_sr



ZOMG! He really IS dishing! I just imagined him to be very gentlemanly and not the 'kiss and tell' type. But i'm liking what he's telling after the kissing! Good find. I'll put your extra credit points toward next week's homework assignment.


----------



## Jes (Aug 13, 2010)

OOOH!!

Read this comment to Tim's post! I can tell there's quite the juicy story there. haahaha. Loves it!

And as for Padma... Help was asked for and then help was offered. The End. What kind of Karma (should you choose to believe in such things) would be bestowed upon someone who thinks so little of a work colleague that they can't invest the minuscule amount of time and effort required to find (in Manhattan of all places) a white elephant gift for their "good bye and good luck" leaving party? And instead offers up a re-gift that is inscribed very inappropriately and OBVIOUSLY for it's original recipient so that the public humiliation and embarrassment can be shared by all? It appears that only your time and effort and schedule is to be considered when the great Karmic wheel turns with its resounding clacks. Gunn you're a HOOT. And methinks you should brace yourself because, that resounding clack is headed your way.


----------



## Jane (Aug 13, 2010)

Jes said:


> YOU ARE CORRECT, Sir.
> 
> Jane, I wish you'd have turned in your assignment. I was dying to know!
> 
> ...



I will tell him, but he's living with his girlfriend in Florida, and I don't know if she would enjoy his viewpoint, or look at him in horror.

(I think he's recording them on the DVR)


----------



## Jane (Aug 13, 2010)

Jes said:


> OOOH!!
> 
> Read this comment to Tim's post! I can tell there's quite the juicy story there. haahaha. Loves it!
> 
> And as for Padma... Help was asked for and then help was offered. The End. What kind of Karma (should you choose to believe in such things) would be bestowed upon someone who thinks so little of a work colleague that they can't invest the minuscule amount of time and effort required to find (in Manhattan of all places) a white elephant gift for their "good bye and good luck" leaving party? And instead offers up a re-gift that is inscribed very inappropriately and OBVIOUSLY for it's original recipient so that the public humiliation and embarrassment can be shared by all? It appears that only your time and effort and schedule is to be considered when the great Karmic wheel turns with its resounding clacks. Gunn you're a HOOT. And methinks you should brace yourself because, that resounding clack is headed your way.



Regifting an inscribed gift? OMG I LOVE IT!!!

Think I will order all my friends things inscribed "Jane, I hope this small token of my affection brings joy to you" next Christmas. OMG!!! (Okay, I would also get them something nice, but REALLY...when working for a doctor I was often given the stuff the drug companies left for her...I just got funny after a while.)


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 13, 2010)

Jes said:


> ZOMG! He really IS dishing! I just imagined him to be very gentlemanly and not the 'kiss and tell' type. But i'm liking what he's telling after the kissing! Good find. I'll put your extra credit points toward next week's homework assignment.



As soon as I saw the article I knew that you and the rest of the Project Runway fans here on Dims would like it. :happy:


----------



## Rowan (Aug 14, 2010)

Honestly...hearing that about Padma, really doesnt surprise me.



JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I'm like Ashley and I watch everything later than it actually airs since I DVR everything, so let me first make a comment about last week...So much for my rooting for Nick, he was booted off on the second episode! Every 'friend of a friend' I root for on a tv show seems to never last very long.
> Why does everyone always go so gaga over a jumpsuit? Personally I think they're plain and ugly and make no one look good. The way they fawn over them you would think they were the best thing since sliced bread. I bet you could actually make a better outfit out of sliced bread plus it would be tasty too! And although it's not a croissant it would give me something to eat if I was on a train.
> One of the designer's commented on Jason's 'A Clockwork Orange' hat last week and I laughed because that's what I'd been saying he reminded me of all along. Especially in the beginning of the show when I can never remember all of the contestants names I just give them nicknames like "A Clockwork Orange".
> 
> ...


----------



## Jes (Aug 14, 2010)

Jane said:


> Regifting an inscribed gift? OMG I LOVE IT!!!
> .)



I KNOW! ANd wouldn't we all like to know just what happened there?! Looks like Mr. Gunn didn't take the high road in pt. 5 and it may have come back to bite him in the elegant ass!

I wonder who wrote that. Hmmn. I have to say, it doesn't seem like something he'd do. Not that I'm saying he didn't. It just strikes me that there is, perhaps, more of a story there.


----------



## Jane (Aug 14, 2010)

I have to say, the last two seasons have had designers showing far more skills at this early point in the contest than in years past. I seem to remember visions of tacky crepe paper in the "whatever we shove down your throat/where's a 5&10 cent store when you need one" contest in seasons past. I may be just remembering the impression I had, however.

People may have had two hours to make their designs, but no pinned up hems, taped up hems, bulging seams or severely misfitting garments have paraded past us...well, except Clockwork Orange, and see where that got him. P.S. if your design ethic includes safety pins they better be great big gold ones. And the other designers actually helped Andy. THAT he should have noted to the judges.

Plus no one has spit on their cloth yet.


----------



## Jes (Aug 19, 2010)

HOMEWORK:

Tim is always constructive in his criticism. I know that he's gonna just dump someone outta the boat this season, based on the promos. Don't know if that's tonight, but that is the subject of tonight's homework.

Who is Tim gonna just shut down during his workroom visit, tonight? Who is he going to give the 'THIS WORRIES ME' face? Will he perhaps crack out a 'THAT'S A LOTTA LOOK' on someone?

There may be more than one winner, of course.


----------



## Ash (Aug 19, 2010)

Jes said:


> HOMEWORK:
> 
> Tim is always constructive in his criticism. I know that he's gonna just dump someone outta the boat this season, based on the promos. Don't know if that's tonight, but that is the subject of tonight's homework.
> 
> ...



I was going to go with Casanova, but I feel like he might be too obvious.

I'll say Kristin.


----------



## crayola box (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm going with A.J


----------



## Jes (Aug 19, 2010)

Ashley said:


> I was going to go with Casanova, but I feel like he might be too obvious.
> 
> .



I know, right? Him and his plush puppies. That's my new stripper name, btw. Look for me on the paysite soon! Mmm, please welcome to the stage Miss Plush PUPPIES! 

Anyway, where was I? Oh. Michael. I'm thinking Michael.

But I do suspect Casanova will get another 'Where are you going with this garment?' session from Tim. And if he's bad, I hope he finally gets booted. I understand the need to keep the crazy characters, but I don't like it.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 19, 2010)

Tim Gunn laughing at woolly balls is just fantastic.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 19, 2010)

I think I'll go with A.J. Or maybe Gretchen for the curve ball.


----------



## Jes (Aug 19, 2010)

Ugh. Grechen. She's on my last black lesbian nerve, you know? I'm not sure why. I think it's likely that the producers are editing her to look know-it-all-er-ish, but...it's working. She seems rather affected when she speaks. Like she's playing judge. Look, lady--you're on the designer side of the runway and 'til Nina tells you to pull up a chair, you need to pipe down.

Homework answers tomorrow.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 19, 2010)

Pretty irritated that all the designers think Michael didn't deserve the win. I liked it more than anyone else's. He got the perfect iridescent shade, and it looked really well made. I don't get the bitchiness from everyone.

I also didn't get why the designers all orgasmed over Christopher's design. I didn't mind the print, but the boots and leggings killed the look.

I didn't like Kristen's outfit, but I hated the diaper. _Hated_ it. But Kristin was never great, so it's not exactly a loss. And she took it really well, I just don't think she's much of a competitive person for this environment.

And finally, will Ivy/Valerie ever actually win a challenge? Always one of them in the top, but never a winner.


----------



## Jes (Aug 20, 2010)

I was thinking about this this morning. The light of day, and all. BUt the diaper, while not a briliant idea (white? ill fitting?) had a lot going for it according to the judges. Michael said that she was on the right track, with the 'resort wear' vibe. Heidi pointed out that she could've sent a little dress down the runway, but that she took a risk. Nina said the jacket was quite beautiful (or pretty, I don't recall). Tim, and the judges, always say: take a risk. Don't play it safe. It's a shame when they don't reward it. Lip service. I mean, I liked Casanova's dress. But it was plain, a bit boring, and not what the challenge was about. And it was '80s Donna Karan. The only plus is that it looked very beautifully made. But for all of that, he got to be in the middle and took no flack. 

I think I agree with the Auf last night though. The dress was poorly conceived and poorly made. It was a hot mess. 

BUt I also think Kristin got screwed with that hat. It was so literal. You would've needed to have a huge pang of inspiration to know what to do about it, and you just can't get that in 10 hours if it doesn't come right away.

I think I would've gone with the cardboard dress for the win, but I do see what the judges saw in Michael's.


----------



## crayola box (Aug 20, 2010)

Just watched now. Personally I liked the corrugated top/orange skirt for the win, not because Michael's dress wasn't nice, it just didn't strike me as special.

Yeah Kristin's hat was hard, but black satin was so not the way to go so umm yeah bye.

-The diaper short was so puffy and yucky in the back

-I'm so ready for Peach to go home, her cuts are boring and her fabrics would make lovely bedspreads or drapes.

overall most of the designs this episode were underwhelming, not ugly, but not anything you can't already find somewhere in stores


----------



## Jes (Aug 20, 2010)

crayola box said:


> -The diaper short was so puffy and yucky in the back



You know, maybe you shouldn't be so judgey--a *lot* of people have incontinence issues!

hahaha. I JEST.

welcome, Crayola! Make sure to do the homework next week; we want your input. I'm still grading this week's assignment. And bring enough crayons for the whole class.

(ps: I agree--I don't see any stand out anything this season so far. God, how I miss Christian).


----------



## Paquito (Aug 20, 2010)

Jes said:


> You know, maybe you shouldn't be so judgey--a *lot* of people have incontinence issues!
> 
> hahaha. I JEST.
> 
> ...



See, I was thinking of that last night when I was thinking of who the standout is. Gretchen has won all but one of the elimination challenges, but I don't consider her to be the top competition or a huge threat. I just don't get a greatness vibe from her.

Oh Christian...


----------



## indy500tchr (Aug 20, 2010)

Jes said:


> (ps: I agree--I don't see any stand out anything this season so far. God, how I miss Christian).



I have the same sentiment....my favorite part of PR this year is...the 30 mins. after the show with Austin and Santino!


----------



## Jane (Aug 21, 2010)

I find >>>fastforwarding to the runway restores my sanity.


----------



## crayola box (Aug 21, 2010)

Jane said:


> I find >>>fastforwarding to the runway restores my sanity.



but then you miss all the Tim Gunn goodness!


----------



## Jane (Aug 21, 2010)

crayola box said:


> but then you miss all the Tim Gunn goodness!



I can always go back for that.


----------



## Jes (Aug 25, 2010)

All right, I have been remiss in grading assignments. My apologies. I...well, I get an A. I promise I'm not a ringer. I had no idea. AND I also didn't specify which Michael I went with. I suppose that's because one Michael is generally unmemorable, and the one I'm thinking of is the one we were all thinking of: the dark-haired little-bit-of-a-crybaby one. 

That said, I'm giving Ashley a B, because Kristin DID get a 'Ahhh!' from Tim when she mentioned the cape/shrug/shawl thing she was planning. 

Interestingly, Ashley's guess went home, and mine won, but both got some level of 'Whaaa?' from Tim. So, one never knows!

Paquito... well... better luck next time?

Now, for extra credit, can someone remind me who got a 'That's a lotta look!' from Tim? I'm pulling a blank.


----------



## Ash (Aug 25, 2010)

Jes said:


> Now, for extra credit, can someone remind me who got a 'That's a lotta look!' from Tim? I'm pulling a blank.



It was Mondo with his crazy mixed prints, I think.


----------



## Jes (Aug 25, 2010)

Ashley said:


> It was Mondo with his crazy mixed prints, I think.



i'm gonna trust you're right, and award you an extra credit point. It'll give you a boost on the next assignment.


----------



## Jes (Aug 26, 2010)

I have been spending almost every non-work minute cleaning my house or doing other unpleasant errands. Hence, our homework assignment tonight is very quick. It's a simple yes or no.

Will Mondo, at any point in tonight's 90-minute broadcast, for any reason, cry?


----------



## crayola box (Aug 26, 2010)

That's what I should be doing- but I'm not, oh well thinking about it counts for something, right? 

Hmm Mondo, well having seen no previews, my answer is no, no tears from him tonight.


----------



## LisaInNC (Aug 26, 2010)

I am gonna say not only will he not cry tonight, but he will also win the challenge. Also, I think Gretchen accidentally sew her own lips shut and be eliminated for not being able to explain her outfit.


----------



## Jes (Aug 26, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> I am gonna say not only will he not cry tonight, but he will also win the challenge. .



That is a bold declaration and the fortune DOES smile on the bold. You may well be right!


----------



## Paquito (Aug 26, 2010)

The main reason he cried was because of not fitting in and insecurity. Then he started doing well and no tears since. So I'll vote with a no.


----------



## indy500tchr (Aug 26, 2010)

Seriously why do they just let her ramble on....Gretchen needs to STFU! I think she's afraid she fucked up and is going to go home which is the reason for her crocodile tears and begging.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 26, 2010)

Backpeddle Gretchen, backpeddle. 

Not gonna work for these flight attendant outfits.


Also, Tim is GOD.


----------



## LisaInNC (Aug 26, 2010)

Is it wrong that I giggled when Gretchen cried? God, she is a wretched bitch!! Tim freaking nailed it, but if she had went home this week...who would I hate?


----------



## Jane (Aug 26, 2010)

I love Tim more than ever.

His lack of hissy fits through ALL the seasons...can you imagine if it was YOU he really let loose on? OMG

And, yeah, she deserved it. Don't try to back up from that, just take it like a man and go on.

Oh, and Jes, that bitch you were going to cut....I have a nomination.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Aug 27, 2010)

Arguably my favorite episode ever. That was a really interesting challenge, runway, and discussion. I though Michael D's outfit should have gotten more consideration, but that's a small point. 

I thought "Team Lux" was a mess. Everything was so bulky. And boring. Bleh. And their behavior on the runway was just stupid. Trashing the person with immunity just made them look petty and whiney. Especially when he had some of the better garments in the collection. AJ did one thing, but Ivy's look was incredibly awful, while his shirt was simply bad.

Maybe Gretchen will actually shut up now, but I doubt it. The judges should have made her sweat more.


----------



## Jes (Aug 27, 2010)

oh My GOD.

I have never, EVER, seen as much fug assembled on a runway as I did tonight, ladies and gents. Team Luxe? I am not exaggerating when I ask who on EARTH thought any of that shit looked good? Michael Kors and I were on the same wavelength when Ivy's shitsemble (shit + ensemble) walked out-- I said, out loud to the cat, AND THEN THERE'S MAUDE. I cannot imagine anyone who would want to wear any of those pieces, honestly. It was so impossible to understand; 6 people with talent who would make stuff uglier than you or I could make. Does that even make sense? Was it Grechen's KoolAid?

I think Grechen... oh, I don't know what to say, here. I see myself in her a bit...and that's not a good thing I don't think. But, you know, everyone has an opinion. And certainly everyone on this show does. So if you feel your idea is the best, what stops you from saying so? If you have a vision in your head in which you really can't imagine anything not working out, doesn't it make sense to push your agenda? It's sort of like watching the water level inside the car rise after you careen off into the lake--if you're sure your solution is the best, you're going to force it on the others. 

Now, that's not saying her solution was the best. But I'm trying to get at the underlying issue here--why some people share their agendas and others don't. I wonder if it's the level of certainty with which people feel their own abilities... or at least their plans for something specific. I'm going to assume each team member had a solid idea for the team. What allowed Grechen to speak? And what allowed the others to be silent? It's a 2 way street. 

Someone should've shut G. up on the runway though during the critique. A judge. A team mate. I don't know. But someone. Because ultimately, she's not the team leader. There was no leader.

I'm rather sad that AJ left. He made a good point--he left coming off a loss which wasn't really his design. But then again, that was one of his decisions and Grechen's point is well taken--he could've made a better shirt dress. The thing was hideous and Tim said it was plain. And what the FUCK was with that awful red cravat? Do women wear nasty dresses with cravats now? This fall? What? 

I think Ivy should've walked. Her entire outfit was absurd. Maude jacket, cuffed walking shorts, burgundy tights... I forget all what else. Crap.

And 'Nova. I want to dislike him but as often happens with sleepy puppies and small children and people with terrible english...I just can't. NOt entirely at least. Sure, he's a drama queen and sure, he's got questionable taste...but when he looked into the camera, happy with the assignment, and proclaimed he was 'a fish IN water' I just about died. It was as good as 3 napping kitten youtube vids, you know? 

Next week looks like a clusterfuck and I already have our assignment planned.


----------



## Jes (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh, and Tim! Gah! I loved it. I especially like how he cut AJ off and was like: PAPA BEAR HAS TO DOLE OUT THE TOUGH LOVE NOW SO ZIP IT EVERYONE. 

I have to say that even though it's a tv show, and a reality show at that, I always find a level of concern and absolute sincerity to TIm's contributions. He plays it straight. It's refreshing.


----------



## Jane (Aug 27, 2010)

Jes said:


> Oh, and Tim! Gah! I loved it. I especially like how he cut AJ off and was like: PAPA BEAR HAS TO DOLE OUT THE TOUGH LOVE NOW SO ZIP IT EVERYONE.
> 
> I have to say that even though it's a tv show, and a reality show at that, I always find a level of concern and absolute sincerity to TIm's contributions. He plays it straight. It's refreshing.



Also note that Tim DID NOT wait until he had sent A.J. away to bitch slap team Luxe. He included A.J. basically saying Gretchen will run all over you if you don't have the balls to stand up for yourself. Also, he did not send the other team away before he let loose. That was for EVERYONE.

For all the shit we see, think how much more is going on between the snips we're shown!!

And the phrase of the day is, "STFU Gretchen."

And yeah, I see more than a little of myself, HOWEVER, I do actually try to read people enough to see that when I'm "expressing my ideas" there is a time to back off. However, this bunch has listened to her berate everyone's designs all season, so they think she is better. In this show, winning the very first challenges does not make you better, just more prepared. Helpful suggestions are one thing, pulling out the bull dozer to run all over everyone, treating them like she's their mother and they are fucking up their science project is something else.


----------



## crayola box (Aug 27, 2010)

Ehh, I don't like Gretchen but everyone here is a grown-up so if Gretchen behaved badly its b/c they gave her the power to do so. I get the mob mentality and how easy it is to manipulate and be manipulated in that type of situation but still, this is a competition, if you can't hold your own you probably wouldn't make it in Fashion anyway. That being said her attitude on the runway sucked.

Personally I would have sent Gretchen or Ivy home, but don't blame them for A.J being banished, his shirt was horrid plain and simple.

Also- loooved the back of Casanova's top, such a pretty shape...though not for anyone who wears a bra I guess. I thought Valerie's was more nautical than military, and didn't get the hype over Peach's dress.

Oh team Luxe- camel, cream, gray AND menswear at the same time...it just sounds so trench-coaty, no way it could have ended well.

Tim, Tim, Tim, I wonder if he donates to any local sperm banks...


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Aug 27, 2010)

I think the general consensus is that Gretchen is not evil, just pushy and buying into her own hype in a really grating way. But I agree, the rest of the team was pretty spineless and is more at fault than she is. None of them seemed interested in producing a garment that could win the challenge. Strange. I wonder if Tim would have spoken so strongly if she hadn't still seemed so blasé when she came back from the critique. It was merited. 

And I have it on good authority that Tim's swimmers go for $2000 a deciliter at the Green Market at Union Square. He's 100% certified organic, you know.


----------



## LisaInNC (Sep 2, 2010)

I am sorry but I do think Gretchen is evil and Ivy is getting there. I am so glad Michael C. won tonight. Sort of an in your face moment. What kills me is even though he won they STILL were talking trash about his dress. I liked it a lot. Although, I do still adore Mondo's work.

As for the Michael who was in the bottom 3, I can GUARANTEE he will blame it all on the fat girl. "Oh if I didnt end up with the fat chick, I could have made something better." That dress was garbage. At least Peach TRIED.


----------



## Jane (Sep 3, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> I am sorry but I do think Gretchen is evil and Ivy is getting there. I am so glad Michael C. won tonight. Sort of an in your face moment. What kills me is even though he won they STILL were talking trash about his dress. I liked it a lot. Although, I do still adore Mondo's work.
> 
> As for the Michael who was in the bottom 3, I can GUARANTEE he will blame it all on the fat girl. "Oh if I didnt end up with the fat chick, I could have made something better." That dress was garbage. At least Peach TRIED.



I loved the fact Michael C's "thrown under the bus" moment was mentioned in the judging. Without that, he might not have eked out. 

Gretchen was penalized for last week. Her design was very good and not totally expected, but the boots looked nasty with it. The top of the boots were dancing around on the model's legs.

April threw out the dress and kept a tuft. That was not the challenge.

I loved Cassanova's color combination. It doesn't look great in stills, but moving on the runway, it was vibrant and fluid.

One trouble with real people models is they simply don't show off the clothes in the same way. They don't move the same. If the runway really is the only place the judges see the clothes, that is a disadvantage, especially with Valerie's model who clumped down the runway.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Sep 4, 2010)

Peach's dress was a monstrosity. Every time I saw it, it got worse. The thing was just hideous. Even if Michael Kors has no idea what a goiter is, he was right to trash that dress by comparing it to a disfiguring disease. I liked Peach in general, but she completely lost the plot.

I like the challenges that use non-models for the runway, because it shows who can really tailor clothes, and who can only make things one size. And one of the worst offenders was Ivy. Those pants looked horrible in the rear. Valerie's dress was also really poorly conceived and constructed. And although Michael D. did have a somewhat legitimate lament about an ugly dress and not much fabric to clothe a larger model (she was pretty tall, too), you could tell he pretty much gave up as soon as he got his model. I thought the judges were being a little harsh in calling it a bat mitvah dress - I thought he made a junior prom dress - but that may have been the magic of television. I bet that upholstery fabric looked offensive if you saw it in person.

The Gretchen/Ivy/Andy Waaahmbulance corps is really, really annoying. They're not good enough to be that bitchy. Gretchen is a stylist more than anything, Andy is inconsistent, Ivy hasn't done anything yet. I'm glad Michael C won. I didn't love his dress (I wasn't a huge fan of what the pocket did to the shape of the hips), but I liked it a lot. He's a solid designer. Perhaps he's weak in construction, but that will come to light eventually. In the meantime his stuff is equal to anyone. Mondo would have a stronger challenge if he didn't decide to channel Snooki so literally with the hairdo, but that almost makes me like him more. Tomorrow I'm buying white shorts and a matching bow-tie in homage to him. Gotta wear them before labor day!


----------



## Jane (Sep 4, 2010)

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> Peach's dress was a monstrosity. Every time I saw it, it got worse. The thing was just hideous. Even if Michael Kors has no idea what a goiter is, he was right to trash that dress by comparing it to a disfiguring disease. I liked Peach in general, but she completely lost the plot.
> 
> I like the challenges that use non-models for the runway, because it shows who can really tailor clothes, and who can only make things one size. And one of the worst offenders was Ivy. Those pants looked horrible in the rear. Valerie's dress was also really poorly conceived and constructed. And although Michael D. did have a somewhat legitimate lament about an ugly dress and not much fabric to clothe a larger model (she was pretty tall, too), you could tell he pretty much gave up as soon as he got his model. I thought the judges were being a little harsh in calling it a bat mitvah dress - I thought he made a junior prom dress - but that may have been the magic of television. I bet that upholstery fabric looked offensive if you saw it in person.
> 
> The Gretchen/Ivy/Andy Waaahmbulance corps is really, really annoying. They're not good enough to be that bitchy. Gretchen is a stylist more than anything, Andy is inconsistent, Ivy hasn't done anything yet. I'm glad Michael C won. I didn't love his dress (I wasn't a huge fan of what the pocket did to the shape of the hips), but I liked it a lot. He's a solid designer. Perhaps he's weak in construction, but that will come to light eventually. In the meantime his stuff is equal to anyone. Mondo would have a stronger challenge if he didn't decide to channel Snooki so literally with the hairdo, but that almost makes me like him more. Tomorrow I'm buying white shorts and a matching bow-tie in homage to him. Gotta wear them before labor day!



I completely agree with you about ALL the pants. What monstrosities.

Bat mitzvah girl had great legs. I think he was trying to show them off, but I know that tacky chiffon he bought instead of going for the real thing, and you're right about the difference in life and TV.

What you said about real life people instead of models, I WISH people who take photographs and design catalogs for fat girls would realize this. They can put all the skinny girls in their clothes they want to, I KNOW I'm not going to look like that in their clothes.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 4, 2010)

All I can say is I want to sucker-punch the bitch who whined about getting the "Fat Girl". 

Seriously? And I agree, I am damn sure he went whining "Oh it's all the fat girls fault, if I hadn't got her I coulda been better. Waaaa. " 

Ugh. Go suck one, little boy. You suck at being a designer if you can't design for more than one size. He took a brides-maids dress and turned it into something I'd see a 12 year old girl wear to a formal occassion. 


Then again, it's easy for me to judge, I can't even sew. ..So.. 
Meh. 

And I can't remember who's outfit it was [the one the judges said looked Tennis-Court-Esque.] But Dear Lawd. I'm so glad she didn't put those hideous Blue/red/white straps on her, She would have looked like an olympic-medal-wearing-Cheerleader! :doh:


----------



## Jes (Sep 8, 2010)

oh boy, am i out of the loop! i DID watch though. But my BF and I went out with friends for a delicious cheeseburger dinner with all the fixins at this place in Wilmington DE (yes, we crossed state lines for a burger) and I ate 2 burgers and fries and special sauce and 2 onion rings (supposedly I 'stole' those--BULLSHIT) and a mile-high hot fudge sundae.

so then we didn't watch the show 'til 2 nights later, at which point he was all: Oh god, we have to watch this show now? I'm going to kill myself...

and then he proceded to watch every single second of the 90 minutes, making astute observations and interesting conversation. Big baby.

Anyway, some of that shit was just so awful. I loved MOndo's gown, so whoever said he was going to rock it was right on the money (Lisa?). The winning look....hmmn.... I got what the original dress was supposed to be. I thought the lace up top was HIDEOUS. I mean truly awful. It looked like a barely-folded doilie. Like, he just kind of tucked it in and was done. I didn't think the 'cap' sleeves were becoming...these were all things the judges liked. I didn't get it. I didn't.

I liked how the rest of the cast shit allover Michael again. Shut the fuck up! when YOU win you can talk!

In terms of the one larger model...I'm afraid I see it as a handicap, yes. Sorry to the poster who railed against MIchael. I didn't feel he made shitty comments. But let's be frank: having the model not considered conventionally attractive isn't great. It's not. What if everyone had to design a dress for a 20-something and one designer got a 60 year old? Nothing wrong with being 60...unless everyone else is 20! My point is that if there had been more women of varying sizes (most were fairly thin), things would've been better. But here's the thing--I don't love these challenges, in which each garment, each model and each model's preference, is different. That's hard. If you get a pain in the ass who doesn't know what he or she wants, and is willing to talk shit about you on the runway, good fuckin' luck! I realize that in the workaday world, everyone has clients, but still...these challenges are always somehow less satisfying for me. 

ps: And my bf made a point vis a vis the larger model: if you're given 2 yards of extra fabric, can it be tough to make that stretch on a different body size? Now...I know that another 60 lbs doesn't need a 3rd yard of fabric, and I also know that Michael could have made better choices (higher quality fabric), but it is worth addressing, I think. Perhaps not in this case, but in some cases, those things matter.


----------



## Jes (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm disappointed that Ivy wasn't bounced.

I also don't understand mondo's motivation or finished product. yuck.


----------



## Jane (Sep 10, 2010)

Jes said:


> I'm disappointed that Ivy wasn't bounced.
> 
> I also don't understand mondo's motivation or finished product. yuck.




The "we are the cool kids" seem to be invulnerable. I'm sorry, but "I had to dumb it down" should have resulted in her leaving. She is one of the great insulters, and has built herself up by putting others down. 

This season has turned into a middle school bullying exercise. There are always teams, but the groups on this season, most of them being 30ish, make me nauseous.

Mondo did resort wear for a 10 year old girl. Still better than Ivy's. I think the judges are getting rid of everyone with any redeemable human values before the knife fights start.


----------



## Jes (Sep 10, 2010)

Casanova started to be a bit endearing to me. Super talented? No. Always mature and unwhiny? No. Willing to learn from criticism? No. 

Those things might normally put him out of my 'endearing' range, but there was something cute and loveable about him.

Thing is...I did like his outfit. Not for this challenge, I suppose, but I did think it looked chic. I can't say it was unique though. Those pieces probably exist elsewhere, unlike a black babydoll with an edge (I like how whatsherface said she'd wear that to a red carpet event. hahahah). But as an outfit, I liked it. It was plain though. I love neutrals like that, but dude needed a metallic shoe, a few cuffs and a big necklace.


----------



## Jane (Sep 10, 2010)

Jes said:


> Casanova started to be a bit endearing to me. Super talented? No. Always mature and unwhiny? No. Willing to learn from criticism? No.
> 
> Those things might normally put him out of my 'endearing' range, but there was something cute and loveable about him.
> 
> Thing is...I did like his outfit. Not for this challenge, I suppose, but I did think it looked chic. I can't say it was unique though. Those pieces probably exist elsewhere, unlike a black babydoll with an edge (I like how whatsherface said she'd wear that to a red carpet event. hahahah). But as an outfit, I liked it. It was plain though. I love neutrals like that, but dude needed a metallic shoe, a few cuffs and a big necklace.



Even if the belt had been a little darker...like a coffee color...it would have been better. That model had the waist to pull it off.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 10, 2010)

I liked Andy's bathing suit, but the cover just looked like a sleeping robe to me. Good job April, even if I didn't like it in black.

Ivy, Ivy, Ivy. You and and Gretchen make a great bitchduo, but I wouldn't have been sad to see you go. I like Mondo's jacket/top, but that was way too much color. One print and the rest a solid color might have done the trick. But when Mondo gave Michael kudos, I was happy. At least Michael has one non-hater in the house.

I dug the detail work on Casanova's shirt, but the long sleeves and pants did it in. Well the novelty designer usually goes around this time, so no surprise.


----------



## LisaInNC (Sep 10, 2010)

I am sad Casanova is gone. He really grew on me. I think Ivy should have went. The judges said she is a seamstress not a designer and they were right. They should have let her go. Poor Gretchen...hasnt won anything in a while...she looks like she is just seething. I am glad Michael C. made a friend. I was really feeling bad for him.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Sep 11, 2010)

This episode drove me crazy. CRAZY! I was really unimpressed by April's outfit, but to be fair, I don't think I've ever seen a babydoll dress that I've really liked. So that's maybe my own issue. I also think she's a little full of herself. "Resort at an asylum"? "Edgy"? Please, you made a black babydoll. No revolution in fashion there. 

I also hated Gretchen's outfit, and was shocked she was not in the bottom 3. Her top was horrible, sagged in all sorts of weird places, and the color scheme was stupid. I was also pretty surprised that Casanova went. I thought his outfit was average, and he should have been safe. When did Michael Kors specify that the challenge was resort wear for 18 year olds? Unfair scrutiny. Especially with that nightmare Ivy threw out. That was like what an 8 year old would wear if she was dressing up as a hippie for Halloween. So lame. She should have gone. Has she done anything noteworthy yet except for pass out?

I thought Mondo missed, but I appreciate his willingness to play at the edges of color/pattern combinations, maybe because that's something I like to do to. 

I did love how they showed a Casanova montage at the end, like he was a dead film star being given an Oscars tribute. All the great ones go young!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 11, 2010)

My favorite quotes of the night:

*Mondo* - I never go on vacation. I sleep late and walk around my apartment in my underwear. That's resort wear for me.

*Casanova* - This challenge is very Michael Kors...This is not my challenge.

Oh my God! She believe that I am a retard!
(When talking about how Gretchen was talking to him and describing her design)


----------



## Jes (Sep 13, 2010)

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> I was also pretty surprised that Casanova went. I thought his outfit was average, and he should have been safe. When did Michael Kors specify that the challenge was resort wear for 18 year olds?
> 
> I did love how they showed a Casanova montage at the end, like he was a dead film star being given an Oscars tribute. All the great ones go young!



Agreed. Who has the money for a resort? The AARP set. Younger people can afford vacations. But a resort is a whole other thing.

And yes, the montage was hysterical. But Paquito is right--the weirdo usually gets booted 'round now (except for Santino, who lasted way late into the game)


----------



## Jes (Sep 16, 2010)

All right. Autumn is coming and I'm assigning the weirdest homework of them all.

Tonight, before you watch the show, you need to do a chore you've been putting off. It can be time consuming or it can be quick, but it needs to be something you've avoided at least a few times recently.

bags of garbage near my front door, i'm looking at you!


----------



## Paquito (Sep 16, 2010)

The dishes are my bitches.


----------



## Jes (Sep 16, 2010)

THE DOG ATE MY HOMEWORK.

i was going to take out the trash. maybe cook. maybe do a dish or 2 in the sink.


....and....nothing.

because i'm in a funk. a big, bad funk.

and oh man, some of tonight was just TRAGIC. 

I have a lot to say but we'll wait 'til tomorrow.


----------



## Jane (Sep 17, 2010)

Jes said:


> THE DOG ATE MY HOMEWORK.
> 
> i was going to take out the trash. maybe cook. maybe do a dish or 2 in the sink.
> 
> ...



These people wouldn't know sportswear if it bit them in the ass. Show up at a sportswear appropriate event in almost any of these, and you would have people staring, and not in a good way.

We're not even going to go into the Jackie O lack.

Mondo came closest. The houndstooth was PERFECT. I guess the French fisherman's top was due to Bouvier.


----------



## indy500tchr (Sep 18, 2010)

I am so glad that Mondo finally won. I've loved his stuff since the beginning. It's a bit out there but I think it's fab. And any guy who wears eyeliner, shorts and suspenders is awesome in my book.


----------



## Jes (Sep 20, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> I am so glad that Mondo finally won. I've loved his stuff since the beginning. It's a bit out there but I think it's fab. And any guy who wears eyeliner, shorts and suspenders is awesome in my book.



it was so Cabaret, wasn't it?


----------



## indy500tchr (Sep 20, 2010)

Jes said:


> it was so Cabaret, wasn't it?



YES! I think he and Alan Cumming would look so cute together too.


----------



## Jes (Sep 21, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> YES! I think he and Alan Cumming would look so cute together too.



Or Joel Grey! And Heidi could dress like a man and then sing. 


Anyway, Mule, I agree--Michael never gave an age group for this challenge and I don't think you can bong someone for designing too old. But the judges do that a lot. Perhaps it's understood that you are designing for your (20 year old) model at all times, unless told differently? But you can't assume that's understood by all, right? I don't know. 

I thought Mondo just missed it, badly. That wasn't resort wear for anyone. It was a 13 year old girl at the beach. A resort assumes that you'll be sunning and swimming, but also dining (not eating, DINING) and socializing and attending events or touring around or whatever. 

I did like that the winner tried something new. I'm not sure how much I LIKED the something new, but at least it was a risk.

I loved whoever did the flowing sarong that became a wrap, or whatever, with the matching bathing suit underneath. Bathing suits are hard to make, as we've seen in other challenges in other seasons! I thought that was lovely and exactly right and very marketable.


----------



## indy500tchr (Sep 22, 2010)

Jes said:


> I loved whoever did the flowing sarong that became a wrap, or whatever, with the matching bathing suit underneath. Bathing suits are hard to make, as we've seen in other challenges in other seasons! I thought that was lovely and exactly right and very marketable.



It was Andy's design but I want to say that Valerie was the one who sewed it. I liked that one as well and totally thought it was going to be the winner. It was beautiful.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 23, 2010)

If I were sharing a room with Mondo and Christopher, one of them would have been sent home pregnant by now. That's all I'm saying.

Mondo's cocktail dress this week is lovely!


----------



## Jes (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh my (said in a baritone voice)

well...yeah. 

You know, Gretchen was wearing a pantsuit today. That's really all I can think about right now.

I could tell her couture look was a lot of work, but I guess I don't get it. The styling was, indeed, awful (I mean, regardless of the era of the fashion inspiration, it's being made for the modern woman) and I just didn't like the aesthetic. I don't see women wanting to wear that, even for an over-the-top fashion show. Like, whoever got THAT dress in a fashion show would be bummed, and we all know it. They'd rather wear Mondo or the other guy's look.

That said, I think Mondo was just channeling whatshisface. Do you love how I can't recall ANYONE'S name right now? I guess I'm thinking of Marc Jacobs, a few seasons ago--bright primary-ish colors, stripes, plaids. I feel like I've seen something just like his dress, but all I can find for reference right now is this:
http://images.teamsugar.com/files/upl2/20/202478/08_2009/0d8e42d8ee8e04c8_marcbymarcjacobs.jpg
Here's something else:
http://poshposh.com/image/2010/04/Marc Jacobs multi-colored plaid cotton-blend sleeveless dress.jpg
(and the above is proof that once you've made it in fashion, you're pretty much good to go. I mean if ANY PR contestants made that, they'd be out. It's like a horrible Teamsters take Granny to the Prom, right?) I did like the way the couture look translated to the day dress...it was instantly likeable, but dare I say...perhaps already available in the marketplace?

I coldn't totally embrace the other guy's look somehow either, though. I don't know. BUt yes, the pant/shoe/boot thing was a great idea on a budget and with 2 days to work. And his cocktail dress was divine. Just the right level of sheen, smartly kept black, and with long sleeves for once. That made it very sporty, for a dress. LOVE.

And the losers today really were losers. ouch.

I want to make one comment about positive attitude and compliment-giving--that Michael C. is one cool guy. For as much dissing as he's gotten, he had something nice to say about just about everyone's look. Now, maybe everyone did, and the producers chose to edit that out, I don't know, but there's something nice about that kid.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 23, 2010)

I think Mondo deserved the win. I thought he and Michael were in the top, while Gretchen and Andy joined Valerie and Ivy in the bottom.

I saw nothing high-fashion about Gretchen's couture look. It just looked like a bad robe to me.
I liked Andy's cocktail dress, but it looked like he took those spiked Christmas ribbons all over the couture piece. Extra points for the pants though.

For me, it didn't matter if Valerie or Ivy were eliminated. I think they were equal in terms of suck, though I thought Ivy's ready-to-wear piece wasn't bad.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 23, 2010)

I think it was time for Ivy to go, but then I've pretty much thought that from the beginning. I've not been a fan--even the Jackie O inspired look. Snoozeville and the jacket, while interesting for the fabric choice, looked sloppy and ill-fitting.

I think Michael C. needs to go--Sometimes his looks are okay, but mostly they're boring and sometimes just odd without being innovative.

Also, I don't see Andy's appeal in general--though I did like the pants he put together for the Jackie O challenge (not for that challenge, though). And I like his attention to detail.

I like Christopher, but he's so all over the place; he needs to pull it together, to focus his style.

That said:

Mondo, Mondo, Mondo!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 24, 2010)

The Safe Ones...April: Didn't hate it, didn't love it. Christopher: Usually I like his stuff. I think he's a "safe" designer. He never really goes too far over the top. This time, however, didn't love it. Hated it, more like. To me it was just...eww. (can't remember the other safe one but I know I was like "wha?!?" when they said his/her name)

Bottom of the Pack...Valerie: Oi. It wasn't as God-awful as they made it out to be but it was like nightgown meet prom dress meet over-the-top bridezilla. It could have been pretty but it was a hot mess. Ivy: Double Oi. Ivy's a bitch and not that talented (from what I've seen anyway) but I actually felt bad for her this time. I think her concept had potential and she just couldn't realize it. Oh well, buh-bye, Ivy. Michael C: I do love me some Michael C. I didn't hate his dress. In fact, I liked it. The train was totally out of control and yeah his ready-to-wear dress could have been longer but I didn't think he was bottom three. 

The Top Three...Gretchen: *Head tilt, nose scrunched, lip curled* Hunh? I didn't get it. I didn't see it at all. Ok, Gretchen clearly put a lot of effort into her look but it was Mrs. Roper goes Hollywood...and Hollywood sends her back. I didn't like it. At all. Andy: I like Andy's style and I thought this look was funky enough to land him in the top three. His ready-to-wear was very nice. Mondo: I'm lovin' Mondo. I think he'll make it to the end. I like his style. I loved his dresses. It was all just fun and funky. I'm glad he won.


----------



## Jes (Sep 24, 2010)

Rebecca said:


> Mondo, Mondo, Mondo!



my knowledge of spanish is terrible. Does his name mean WOrld War?


----------



## Jane (Sep 24, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> it was Mrs. Roper goes Hollywood...



OMG exactly!!!


----------



## Jes (Sep 24, 2010)

I think I must be missing some of what's fashionable in fashion. It's true that there's a huge disconnect between runway and couture and ready to wear. One is a stage show, to some extent, one is high drama, and one is everyday (at least everyday if you dress up some days!). But Gretchen's pantsuits and that 70s thing ... they must be popular in fashion, based on how the judges receive them, and I get that I'm not on the cutting edge there. I do understand that it's a textile art, in some way, and that I'm not an artist. But I just wonder what they see in some of this stuff because I don't have that eye.


----------



## Jane (Sep 24, 2010)

http://www.starpulse.com/news/Becky_Broderick/2010/09/24/aposproject_runwayapos_recap_race_to_t



> For their inspiration, the designers are asked to turn to the L'Oreal Paris Studio Secrets eyeshadow line, available now at a retailer near you!! Mondo and Ivy go for the "bright" palette, Christopher and Valerie choose "crystal," Michael and Andy pick "metallic," April chooses "matte" and *Wheatgrass *thinks she's very clever and daring for picking "velvet.



Wheatgrass.....ah ha ha ha ha


----------



## Jes (Sep 24, 2010)

Jane said:


> http://www.starpulse.com/news/Becky_Broderick/2010/09/24/aposproject_runwayapos_recap_race_to_t
> 
> 
> 
> Wheatgrass.....ah ha ha ha ha



Nice!

What makes me nuts is the product placement. It's over the top. Ok, ok, they go to the L'Oreal paris Make up room. and the Garnier hair room. Or whatever they are. And we design on HP pads. And the fucking Piperlime wall is to be used thoughtfully, always thoughtfully, but enough already! Now we have to pick eyeshadow before a fabric or a garment? Yech. It's not like PR isn't doing so well, and has to whore itself out, you know? Of course, they wanted their money's worth for the $20k given to the winner, but still, I found it exceedingly heavyhanded.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Sep 25, 2010)

I was absolutely stunned that Gretchen was in the top 3. All I could think was Woodstock gone bad. I thought it was her worst performance of the season. Even that hairpiece she designed got called out by the judges. And to top it off, her 2nd look had no connection to the "couture" look, and the judges seemed to look right past that. Did anyone else see how they were related?

I feel a little sorry for April. Her outfit was good, but every single outfit she does, no matter what the challenge, is black with big shoulders. And I think she's boring the judges to death, but because she's been safe the last bunch of times, she never gets that feedback. I'm surprised Tim hasn't said something to her, but maybe he has and it's on the editing room floor. 

I thought Michael C's stuff was decent, way better than Gretchen's anyways. His ready-to-wear was very smart. Heidi's comment that the problem with the dress was that it highlighted both the legs and the boobs at the same time was maybe the most bizarre critique I've heard on the show. Why is that a problem? Are we in some alternative universe where staring fixedly at a woman's breasts is a way to compliment her fashion sense?

I love Mondo, didn't love his couture dress. The big black panel in the front of the skirt threw me. But overall he was the best. Jes, were you thinking that he was channeling Seth Aaron? I can see that.


----------



## Jes (Sep 26, 2010)

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> I love Mondo, didn't love his couture dress. The big black panel in the front of the skirt threw me. But overall he was the best. Jes, were you thinking that he was channeling Seth Aaron? I can see that.



i didn't care for the way the bodice moved independently of the model's body! and i think he had to rebuild something but i missed it b/c I was... online or in the bathroom or washing the cat, I don't know. There was a story there, I mean.

Anyway, yes, he had a Seth Aaron feel to it, but SA wouldn't have made that garment. It was more Marc Jacobs... not a total copy, but really, big, oversized, brights, with plaids and stripes....very MJacobs. I'm almost surprised the name didn't come up during judging. I'm not saying it was a copy, but a kind of Mondo homage--a Mondage, if you will (and I hear you do. Frequently).

Yeah, Grechen's ready to wear was ready to bore. The skirt had the chevron pattern stripe that the dress did, which was the link, but nothing else coordinated! you cfouldn't see where one spawned the other. And 'oh, it's very daring, that slit on the sides'--UGLY. Or rather, FUGLY. And the top of the ready to wear was very, very, very plain, boring and unflattering. I'm surprised that they liked any of her stuff. I think a number of designers did poorly, so maybe it was tough to find a top 3? 

Now I want to know what Mondo's self-created fabric will be. Apparently, there's something Mondo-centric about it, but he won't share what it is. 

Thoughts?

That's the homework. What deep dark secret (or, maybe, just a goofy nickname from childhood) is Mondo using in his fabric design? Person with the closest answer gets the A.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 26, 2010)

The fact that leg showed on Gretchen's ready-to-wear didn't seem "sexy" to me. It seemed like "oops, I ran out of fabric and couldn't make a full skirt." I can't understand the judges sometimes. They got on Michael C's case about too much boob and too much leg (Hello!?!?! Heidi Klum needs to go back and review some of her runway choices) but Gretchen got praised for not being able to make a whole skirt. 

Maybe it's me. I just don't get it sometimes.


----------



## indy500tchr (Sep 26, 2010)

Jes said:


> That's the homework. What deep dark secret (or, maybe, just a goofy nickname from childhood) is Mondo using in his fabric design? Person with the closest answer gets the A.



I think it's an impressionistic image of all the skeletons hiding in his closet. 

AND the irony of the print is that one of his loved one's is gonna have to wear it....I mean that is what I got from the preview.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 26, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> (Hello!?!?! Heidi Klum needs to go back and review some of her runway choices)



My 1st thought when I saw Michael's ready-to-wear: this is something Heidi would wear.


----------



## Jes (Sep 29, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> They got on Michael C's case about too much boob and too much leg (Hello!?!?! Heidi Klum needs to go back and review some of her runway choices) but Gretchen got praised for not being able to make a whole skirt.
> :



They've made this complaint before, though, in past seasons. I think it's a valid one. I think it makes the dress look cheap. Sure, you can wear it. Sure there are certain places it might be appropriate, but most people aren't on a runway and most people aren't supermodels and most people aren't Heidi Klum. You couldn't wear Michael's dress most places, and I think that's the point. It was a question of taste level. It was a dumb mistake to make. But Gretchen's whole situation was terrible, start to finish. Other than the fact that she took a difficult fabric and put a lot of physical work into it, I hated it. 

I'm wondering how much of the decisions at this point are made by the producers. The show credits indicate that they do wield considerable influence and I would guess that they're keeping Gretchen around b/c she seems like a bit of an instigator. She makes for good TV when she purses her lips and makes her cheesy judgements and pronoucements.


----------



## Jes (Sep 29, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> AND the irony of the print is that one of his loved one's is gonna have to wear it....I mean that is what I got from the preview.


Agreed--it seemed like family or close friend was showing up in the workroom.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 29, 2010)

Jes said:


> They've made this complaint before, though, in past seasons. I think it's a valid one. I think it makes the dress look cheap. Sure, you can wear it. Sure there are certain places it might be appropriate, but most people aren't on a runway and most people aren't supermodels and most people aren't Heidi Klum. You couldn't wear Michael's dress most places, and I think that's the point. It was a question of taste level. It was a dumb mistake to make. But Gretchen's whole situation was terrible, start to finish. Other than the fact that she took a difficult fabric and put a lot of physical work into it, I hated it.




I must respectfully agree to disagree with you, Jes. Have you seen a Victoria's Secret catalog lately? Even the fall/winter clothes are short on top and bottom. Throw on a shrug and some sexy thigh-high boots and call yourself covered. That seems to be the style for those with the bods to pull it off anyway. It's not my personal style and it's not even all that attractive in my eyes but less seems to be more when it comes to fashion these days especially in a certain age group. A 20 something with a decent body would wear Michael C's uber-mini dress. Ready-to-wear just means ready to wear by some. Not one size/style fits all. 

I also think that fashion caters to how people want to look and not what really looks good on people. I mean, skinny jeans in a country that has so-called epidemic weight issues? Please.


----------



## Jes (Sep 30, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I must respectfully agree to disagree with you, Jes. Have you seen a Victoria's Secret catalog lately? Even the fall/winter clothes are short on top and bottom. Throw on a shrug and some sexy thigh-high boots and call yourself covered. That seems to be the style for those with the bods to pull it off anyway. It's not my personal style and it's not even all that attractive in my eyes but less seems to be more when it comes to fashion these days especially in a certain age group. A 20 something with a decent body would wear Michael C's uber-mini dress. Ready-to-wear just means ready to wear by some. Not one size/style fits all.
> 
> I also think that fashion caters to how people want to look and not what really looks good on people. I mean, skinny jeans in a country that has so-called epidemic weight issues? Please.



I will have to respectfully disagree with your respectful disagreement! 

I don't think that Victoria's Secret and the goals of PR are in line with one another. There's trends or low-brow fashion (and, VS is, after all, a lingerie maker!) and then there's high-brow, or PR, fashion. THese are supposed to be designers, not knock-off artists. So while, yes, you can find a garment like Michael C available in many places, I don't think anyone would argue VS is high fashion, or cutting edge, or pret-a-porter in a Macy's designer-line kind of way like the judges want PR garments to be. See what I mean?

And personally, I think skinny jeans on anyone but the most skinny just aren't flattering. So I'm with you on that one, sister.


----------



## Jes (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm trying to decide what my homework answer is going to be. I think Mondo's print has words, or letters, or slang or something. I'm going to guess it's letters, maybe initials...His and someone else's? His real name? Something about never knowing his father? I have no idea....


----------



## Paquito (Sep 30, 2010)

Something involving rainbow prisms, bow tie shapes, and perhaps plaid.


----------



## Ash (Sep 30, 2010)

Small boys in lederhosen and houndstooth bow ties.

I actually love Mondo and all of his crazy.


----------



## Jes (Sep 30, 2010)

OH MY
















(didn't expect that!)


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 30, 2010)

Jes said:


> I will have to respectfully disagree with your respectful disagreement!
> 
> I don't think that Victoria's Secret and the goals of PR are in line with one another. There's trends or low-brow fashion (and, VS is, after all, a lingerie maker!) and then there's high-brow, or PR, fashion. THese are supposed to be designers, not knock-off artists. So while, yes, you can find a garment like Michael C available in many places, I don't think anyone would argue VS is high fashion, or cutting edge, or pret-a-porter in a Macy's designer-line kind of way like the judges want PR garments to be. See what I mean?
> 
> And personally, I think skinny jeans on anyone but the most skinny just aren't flattering. So I'm with you on that one, sister.




I feel ya. Still, while VS might not be "high fashion" it is what young women are wearing (at least the young women in my area). For all it's teeny tininess thought Michael C's supermini dress looked like a similar version of what's being worn today...but a bit classier.

But what do I know? My idea of high fashion for myself is an outfit without an elastic waistband.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 30, 2010)

Jes said:


> OH MY
> 
> (didn't expect that!)



I had guessed it would be something about growing up gay or coming out but no I didn't expect that either. 

That part of the show aside, once again he was the best. I love, love, love the way he puts prints and colors together. Sadly, I don't think most people have that kind of eye so unless they are very fashion forward and very brave they won't be wearing Mondo's stuff. I'm not sure if that will hinder him or not on the show. Who knows with these judges. Still, I really like Mondo's stuff. 

Didn't love Michael C's and usually even if I don't _love_ it I still like it. Not this time. Evil eye? What the heck?!?

I didn't hate Gretchen's. Wanted to but couldn't. I actually liked it.

I'm so glad they finally realized that whats-his-name is boring! See?!? I can't even remember his name!

Andy, Andy, Andy...When he fails he fails in a big way. Get back in the game, kid!

April: Loved her print. It was my favorite. Didn't love the outfit. *shrug*

Time to say good-bye to Val. Toodles.


----------



## Jes (Oct 1, 2010)

I wondered, to be honest, whether Michael C got that his dress looked like menswear--the open button down, the tie... I had this crazy feeling he didn't. He never said anything in the snippets we saw, and he honest-to-god looked surprised on the runway, like: Uh...I mean...YEAH, that's just what I meant! haha.

Your'e right, Nancy--when Andy fails, he really fails. He just horrible underwhelms. So disappionting for someone so talented.

I can't say for sure, having not been in their shoes, but I can't imagine getting to a point where I want to drop out of the competition. Not for having a bad week, not for not liking another designer and not for seeing my family. At the end of the day, they film for about 5 weeks total. I imagine being away from your kids for 5 weeks, if they're young, would be very tough. But everyone else? the singles, or the marrieds...I get that you want the support, but you have it. You can call people, I'm sure. It's just 5 weeks, to possibly make your life's dream happen, and if nothing else, to get to have experiences, and critiques, by experts in the field. I've not usually been one for homesickness, either, which is a factor, but I just think it's awfully weird. I can, however, understand being so freaked out by the pace and the challenges that you want to hide under the bed, but I just can't imagine getting to that place in your life and then wanting to leave of your own accord. 5 weeks, people! At the Atlas. It's not like you're on a hunger strike in a Turkish prison!

Loved Mondo's look. And when he started talking about his r-ship with his father, I was like: SCORE! I might win the homework assignment! ...and then not. I liked that MOndo felt relieved after he'd made his annoucement. I was worried that perhaps he'd felt like the moment carried him away and he overshared to a point with which he wasn't comfortable. You can't stuff that one back in the bag. I'm also glad the judges gave it up for him--I worried they might hold back b/c he was a 3-time winner and had a sob story. So... But yes, love his boldness and I do think women would wear that outfit. Not all of course, but you know how it is when you're walking down the street in NY, a city in which people do tend to dress up. People are really out there, wearing the higher end stuff, and workin' it.


----------



## Jane (Oct 1, 2010)

Jes said:


> And personally, I think skinny jeans on anyone but the most skinny just aren't flattering. So I'm with you on that one, sister.



Went out to lunch yesterday (doesn't happen often). There's a fall feeling in the air. We're sitting outdoors at a restaurant, and a couple walk by. The girl's skinny jeans are so tight my friend and I just stare. Finally, I said, "Something about your jeans getting intimate with you is just wrong." My friend laughed and said, "All I could think was, 'That's gotta hurt.'" She was skinny, but NO ONE could be skinny enough for those jeans.

Not exactly the reaction you want to your wardrobe.


----------



## Jes (Oct 1, 2010)

Jane said:


> Not exactly the reaction you want to your wardrobe.



I believe Tim Gunn said it best: Jackie O. would _not_ have had a camel toe.

hahaha. Camel toe. SO GROSS.


----------



## Jes (Oct 1, 2010)

ps: what is UP with my poor spelling in that post up there?? and I don't bother with spellcheck b/c i'm usually a great speller. Maybe that'll be the next homework assignment: identify all of my heinous spellos and typos!


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Oct 4, 2010)

Not too much to say about the fashion this week. I thought Mondo was the clear winner. Print was great, styling was great, and the fact that the waist of the pants was WAY to high, rather than just high-waisted was crucial. April's drawing for her print was gorgeous, but her "everything I do is black" trope is undeniably holding her back. Flip a coin on Valerie and Andy - that was sad sack. And Christopher is so boring you forget to eliminate him. It's like playing dead during a bear attack - he's a genius.

As far as the other elements of the episode... this was the week where the channel change from Bravo became evident. The feeling of the whole episode was Lifetime Movie of the Week. It started with everyone acting like their mothers had just been let out of prison after a 20 year stint. I love my mother too, but surely you've gone a month without seeing her before? (Michael C gets a pass with his young son) It's not like they're cut off from the outside world - we've seen multiple contestants talking on the phone to their family several times! Geez. 

I think the world of Mondo for what he did, but man did they produce the hell out of it! All those teasers, all the "will he, won't he." It cheapened the moment for me, to be honest. Some things don't need to fake melodrama, they have emotionality all their own. Just show it! And then when Valerie went through all of her goodbyes, I completely lost it. I kept thinking the next sentence out of her mouth was going to be, "And I'll miss you most of all, Scarecrow!" Feh.

OK, I feel cleansed. On a positive note, for the PR historians among us - has their ever been someone who's won 3 weeks in a row? I can't think of one...


----------



## indy500tchr (Oct 5, 2010)

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> OK, I feel cleansed. On a positive note, for the PR historians among us - has their ever been someone who's won 3 weeks in a row? I can't think of one...



Last season Emilo won 3 in a row... he was working with Seth Aaron as a team the first win with the Harlem inspired look, won on his own in the design your own fabric challenge (you know where he graffitied his name ESOSA which looked like ES <3 SA...which Tim said "it looks like Emilo Sosa loves Seth Aaron) , and co-won with Anthony for the red carpet challenge.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Oct 5, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> Last season Emilo won 3 in a row... he was working with Seth Aaron as a team the first win with the Harlem inspired look, won on his own in the design your own fabric challenge (you know where he graffitied his name ESOSA which looked like ES <3 SA...which Tim said "it looks like Emilo Sosa loves Seth Aaron) , and co-won with Anthony for the red carpet challenge.



Someone knows their fashion...:bow:


----------



## indy500tchr (Oct 6, 2010)

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> Someone knows their fashion...:bow:



Thanks but I had a little help from the Interwebz...I will admit to being a PR fanatic but I don't have that good of a memory.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 6, 2010)

Tim Gunn's It Gets Better PSA


----------



## Jes (Oct 7, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> Thanks but I had a little help from the Interwebz...I will admit to being a PR fanatic but I don't have that good of a memory.



Well...even for doing the work I'm duly impressed.  

Mule, yes, they overproduced that episode. I suppose it's the 90 min. format that really gives the editors free reign to do it. I didn't mind Ivy's comments at the end. I thought it was some feel-good stuff that balanced out some of Gretchen's past crankitude.

Now I'm off to watch Paquito's link!


----------



## Jes (Oct 7, 2010)

I am about to cut a lot of bitches. A LOT OF BITCHES.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 7, 2010)

Please let about 55% of them be named Ivy. WhatthefuckIvy?


----------



## Jes (Oct 8, 2010)

for reals. For starters, not unlike crack, Ivy is whack* I have to wonder why the editors kept everyone's dislike of Michael C for the cheating reason to themselves. I guess it heightened the 'wow' factor today, bt it would've been helpful to know that while quite possibly wrong, they had at least some reason for disliking Michael. Though, I think their collective dislike began earlier, right? Earlier than the Jackie O challenge I mean.

Ugh. It's all so convoluted. I can't really tell what happened. But Michael is still always nice, from what we can see. I knew this season was going to be an ugly one (hence the title for this thread!)

Gretchen loses it and talks of going home next week. Weird.

Anyway, you know what I thought, when I saw Heidi's trainwreck of a line? I was disgusted. DISGUSTED. I don't even know who would wear that stuff. It was unflattering, and more to the point, it looked like KMART shit, Hello Jacyln Smith!, and they couldn't define who was wearing this stuff. It's workout wear you don't wear to workout. But don't make it at all fancy! Because it's not fancy, it's exercise gear! But it's exercise gear you're not exercising in. So make sure it looks like stuff you take to the gym. Like Andy's very short mini dress. Because a lot of women wear that to the gym. To not work out in.

what?

i mean, a mom wouldn't even wear that dress when she's NOT at the gym, but instead, in and out of the SUV, picking up Starbucks and dry cleaning. I mean, it's a DRESS that shows your ASS CHEEKS. Which, normally, the PR people hate. Did I like the dress? Sure! But is it wearable in any real way? No. And is it gym clothing? What? NO.

So anyway, to go back a sec, this is the actual thought I had when I saw that horrible line of boring grey/brown misery that all looked horrible and horribly similar, but each with its own special brand of Fugly.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bristol_Stool_Scale

(you can play this game at home too, folks!)

ugh.





*shout out to Whitney--hey, girl!


----------



## Jane (Oct 8, 2010)

I think we all now know the bulk of Heidi's wardrobe when she's not on TV. She hits the WalMart/Kmart "workout clothes" section and goes to town. Not that I can blame her...torture your feet with pointy toed high heels long enough, and a little "slides" action must feel pretty good.

The short dress..you pull on some leggings and head out the door. I know because I've had a friend who has worn that EXACT wardrobe for years. We refer to leggings as "Darla pants."

That said, there are some clothes I wear around the house that I would not answer the door wearing....(Darla pants).

But, yeah, what an ugly challenge. Ugly, brutal, and WTF.


----------



## Jes (Oct 8, 2010)

brutal, indeed.

look, i'm not one to talk; at home, I'm very often naked and sometimes, it's just a bra and panties. all day. ever fry bacon or cut the cat's nails without a shirt on? i don't recommend it.

but I just didn't get what this challenge was. And if Andy's winning dress was supposed to have tights/leggings with it to make it wearable, he should've made them. I was surprised no one commented at all that you couldn't wear that dress out.

Also, I found it fascinating that what's her face's LYCRA GYM SHORTS weren't workout clothes! haha. Of course, she's made them before (the whole outfit in fact) which is never smart, but I mean...they were gym shorts. Which aren't good for a workout wardrobe but apparently as ass-bearing dress is the big winner.

I didn't get it and I feel like the editors let us down, as viewers, in understanding just what the collection was supposed to look like.

I also thought this sense of 'it's not supposed to be for the actual gym, it's supposed to be out-and-about wear' idea was lost when you're looking at 7 light-grey outfits. Know what I mean? Those oversized visions in grey were not fashionable OR flattering, and I can't see the average woman who wants to buy 'designer' clothes from Heidi at Amazon going for that stuff to go shopping in.

I just didn't get the entire thing, start to finish. I'm half tempted to use the Bristol scale, item by item, just to make myself feel better. And by better, I mean grosser.


----------



## Jane (Oct 8, 2010)

LOL!!!

Okay, let's be serious...if one wore those to a store, one would appear in the next "people of WalMart" email circulating.

Somehow, that tells you what classification they fall in.


----------



## Jes (Oct 8, 2010)

Jane said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> Okay, let's be serious...if one wore those to a store, one would appear in the next "people of WalMart" email circulating.
> 
> Somehow, that tells you what classification they fall in.



i feel like the women here are styled differently than on the runway:
http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=amb_lin...pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1277185242&pf_rd_i=507846

on the runway, it was like 90 lbs of woman and 200 lbs of fabric.

PLUS, only Andy's pieces have any pattern to them at all! More than getting a small bit of revenue, I hope he's getting kudos for at least making the collection slightly more noticeable!

what a shitbox!


----------



## Paquito (Oct 8, 2010)

I was just surprised at how boring her line was. I mean she's always wearing really colorful or fashion-forward things, and her outfits were really lame. No color, nothing edgy, nada. 

I did like Andy's dress though. And at least the boring guy is gone.


----------



## Jes (Oct 8, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I was just surprised at how boring her line was. I mean she's always wearing really colorful or fashion-forward things, and her outfits were really lame. No color, nothing edgy, nada.
> 
> I did like Andy's dress though. And at least the boring guy is gone.



they pulled it way down (at the hem) and belted it for the collection. 

i was surprised they picked all 3 looks for the line; frankly, i think they were desperate. Know what I mean? His looks rank a 3 or 4 on the Bristol scale; the rest are 7s.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Oct 8, 2010)

I think Heidi knew her collection was a snooze and wangled the PR tie-in not just for publicity, but to bail her out. And that's why she wanted extra looks- to add size to her small yawn of a collection. 

Once again, she reminded me of a velociraptor in the workroom, grim of jaw and beady eyed, monitoring progress.

Funny- usually they want people to really show themselves- but this time Heidi was basically, "I like that, hate that, change this..." I mean, she really worked the client/boss thing. What other time were designers basically told so bluntly what to change? Even Michael Kors gave the designers a lot more freedom.


----------



## Ash (Oct 8, 2010)

Ugh. I hated this challenge. 

You know what was funny? When Heidi and Gretchen were arguing about the fabric and Tim said that there was literally a warehouse full of this grey jersey stuff that Heidi had to use. I think that basically summed this all up. There was a big ole sale on high end drapey fleece, and Heidi decided to snatch it up before Starter got a chance and now she had to figure out exactly what to do with it. I know! We'll torture the home audience by making them sit through a runway full of three times the normal amount of fug! 

I didn't like any of this stuff, really. The only people who wear this stuff are young Hollywood starlets who try really hard to look like they're not trying hard. 

Gretchen's biker shorts were a big LOL, though. That, my friends, is why I don't wear shorts. My thighs eat them.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 8, 2010)

Worst challenge ever (imo). The drama was more exciting than the design delivered. Didn't Nina comment last week and this week about the design level as a whole being boring or was that just Christopher's work? This challenge was too restrictive for anyone to do anything remotely interesting. 

What are predictions for the final three?

I'm going with Mondo (who will win) and Gretchen and I predict a showdown between April and Andy for the third spot. I'm a little iffy here and kind of hoping April will pull it out.. though in a perfect world, my top three would be Mondo, Andy, and April.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 8, 2010)

cheat or didn't he cheat? Michael C's Jackie O dress was lovely (in my opinion) but if any real woman did wear it they sure as shit would be taping their boobs in place. Personally I don't care if he taped the girl into it but then I didn't know that was against the rules. That it wasn't caught on camera and the cameras seem to be everywhere gives me hope that it wasn't him. Bottom line for me...Michael remained classy (even if he swore up a blue streak) while Ivy looked like the bitter shrew she's become. 

As for the fashion...I liked Michael's. Yeah, it didn't fit Heidi's line so I can see how that gets points off. I didn't hate the fall colors. It seemed fun and not depressing like Heidi's stuff. To quote the great Elle Woods, "Exercise gives you endorphins. Endorphins make you happy." Why would happy people wear muted barf tone colors? Even if they are "fashion-forward active wear"??? I thought Michael's colors were happy. 

However, I did like Andy's stuff the best. I'm glad he won. That hoody? I want it! Does Heidi do plus sizes? Doubt it! 

Liked Mondo's ok. This was not his challenge but he still brought some great stuff to the table. He has a bit of a diva 'tude but that might just be adding to his likableness. 

April...Sorry, for those who like her but that girl needs to get out of the emo stage. I don't think I liked anything she sent down the runway. That dress was baglady meets maternity. Seriously, it was just ugly. And speaking of diva 'tude, the dark princess has one in spades. April is likable and talented but when she wants to be she can rival Ivy for queen negative. 

I was sorry to see Christopher go even thought I felt it was his time. I thought he was a nice guy even if he was on the boring side. I think he has talent and hope for the best for him.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 8, 2010)

Speaking of Ivy, it was pretty funny when she was talking about karma coming after Michael C. only to have something snap and hit her in the eye..


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Oct 9, 2010)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Speaking of Ivy, it was pretty funny when she was talking about karma coming after Michael C. only to have something snap and hit her in the eye..



I thought so too. And it was also her that accused Michael C of cheating on the public button voting, also not caught on camera. Coincidence? I think not. Lots of nonsense goes on in Ivy's mind, apparently.

Speaking of nonsense, I was watching a program from earlier this week that had a PR teaser on it, and had to roll my eyes at the blatantly misleading story line they cobbled together- 
Tim talks about the cheating allegation, and they show Gretchen throwing the fabric, making you think she might be involved. Then they show Ivy recoil and grab her eye, looking like what Gretchen threw hit her. 
Then they pull Tim saying one cut word "You" added to the clip of him saying "will not be returning to the show (about the model), and clearly trying to make you think someone got sent home over the cheating.
And a few more red herrings.
Shameless, and I don't like those tactics at all!


----------



## Jes (Oct 9, 2010)

Ashley said:


> Gretchen's biker shorts were a big LOL, though. That, my friends, is why I don't wear shorts. My thighs eat them.


Agreed--I've seen your thighs do it! haha, no, I mean: if it's not for actual gym use, why would the average woman put on those shorts, then a mini over it? 
I'm used to seeing most women wear fashion sneakers, black yoga pants and a cute tshirt if they're out and about. And if they're actually running or something, they wear something more gritty, with real running shoes. I know I keep saying 'i didn't get it' but...i didn't get it.


----------



## Jes (Oct 9, 2010)

QuasimodoQT said:


> .
> Then they pull Tim saying one cut word "You" added to the clip of him saying "will not be returning to the show (about the model), and clearly trying to make you think someone got sent home over the cheating.
> And a few more red herrings.
> Shameless, and I don't like those tactics at all!



AGREED! It's so egregious and why I thought we were gonna have more bitch cutting this season. It must be how Lifetime chooses to spin it; it's always happened to some extent on Bravo, but Lifetime has made a cottage industry out of being misleading. I get putting in all the tense moments, but mix them up so that you don't have a misleading narrative.

ps: Not sure what you mean about Ivy and the public voting button...


----------



## Ash (Oct 9, 2010)

Jes said:


> ps: Not sure what you mean about Ivy and the public voting button...



I think she's talking about the challenge where the designs were displayed in that gallery and the people in attendance voted for their favorites with buttons. Ivy accused Michael C. of telling people she's a bitch so they wouldn't vote for her, and we were never shown that either.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 9, 2010)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Speaking of Ivy, it was pretty funny when she was talking about karma coming after Michael C. only to have something snap and hit her in the eye..




LOL Karma truly is a bitch...Either that or the editing department is.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 9, 2010)

I definitely think that if Michael C. was calling someone the "bitch of the show" they would have aired it. The producers or whoever is in charge hasn't held back on any of the cattiness displayed by the others. Why hold back if Michael C. was doing it? I don't see why they would. I'm pretty sure it would make for good TV in the eyes of the reality TV people. 

I have a sneaking feeling someone _did_ say that Ivy was the bitch of the show...but it wasn't one of the designers. I'd be willing to bet some little bug planted that seed to see what kind of bitterness might grow. But hey, nasty as the rumor might have been whoever that little bug planter was wasn't wrong.


----------



## Jes (Oct 9, 2010)

Ashley said:


> I think she's talking about the challenge where the designs were displayed in that gallery and the people in attendance voted for their favorites with buttons. Ivy accused Michael C. of telling people she's a bitch so they wouldn't vote for her, and we were never shown that either.



ah ok. thanks. i'd completely forgotten that one.

i don't know; as much as we don't care for her, would she just randomly make that up about him? would i just start telling people that Mule or ThatFat or whoever was saying horrible shit about me? Do people do that? On TV? With cameras capturing most everything? Did he do it? Clearly, I don't recall!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 9, 2010)

Jes, I agree. I have a feeling someone _did_ say she was a bitch during that showing (or whatever it was) and I'm sure they _did_ find tape in the bathroom (or wherever it was). I think because they already didn't like Michael C they assumed it was him. Or perhaps they were led to assume it was him. To what end I couldn't say...other than it gives watchers someone to dislike (Ivy, Gretchen) and someone who looks like the underdog to root for (Michael).


----------



## Paquito (Oct 9, 2010)

All I know is that I've seen tape used on the show before, so I don't see what the big deal would be if Michael C. had used it. We've had designers since the beginning glue, tape, do anything to get the model into the outfit without falling apart.

All of this Michael C. hatred really befuddles me. I've never seen anything to prove that he can't sew, or he seems untrustworthy, or anything else he's been accused of.


----------



## Jane (Oct 10, 2010)

Paquito said:


> All I know is that I've seen tape used on the show before, so I don't see what the big deal would be if Michael C. had used it. We've had designers since the beginning glue, tape, do anything to get the model into the outfit without falling apart.
> 
> All of this Michael C. hatred really befuddles me. I've never seen anything to prove that he can't sew, or he seems untrustworthy, or anything else he's been accused of.




It's called bullying and Gretchen and her Gretchlings decided he was going to be the object of their ire early on. Apparently, NO ONE in the production, judging, or management of the show feel that way.

Ivy crawled so far up Gretchen's ass early on that it was hard to see her peaking out. Now, evidently she's had time to stew in her juices and develop an absurd addiction to the hate for Michael C.

I know I've called Ivy a bitch while sitting on my couch (the cats understand), so it wouldn't surprise me if anyone said it.

Truthfully, if I were placed in close quarters and a condensed timeline of competition with the people in this season, I would be following through with Jes' name for this thread.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 10, 2010)

Jane said:


> It's called bullying and Gretchen and her Gretchlings decided he was going to be the object of their ire early on. Apparently, NO ONE in the production, judging, or management of the show feel that way.
> 
> Ivy crawled so far up Gretchen's ass early on that it was hard to see her peaking out. Now, evidently she's had time to stew in her juices and develop an absurd addiction to the hate for Michael C.



Yeah but I think even Gretchen is over Ivy's beating of the dead horse that is the "Michael is a cheater" topic. To keep harping on it makes them look petty and childish. I have a feeling Gretchen saw that in Ivy and doesn't want to look that way herself...even if she still hates Michael C on the inside.


----------



## Jane (Oct 11, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Yeah but I think even Gretchen is over Ivy's beating of the dead horse that is the "Michael is a cheater" topic. To keep harping on it makes them look petty and childish. I have a feeling Gretchen saw that in Ivy and doesn't want to look that way herself...even if she still hates Michael C on the inside.



No, she wants to argue with the judges which ALWAYS goes over well!! 

They all need a reality check. Michael could be just as bad as the team that has dogpiled on him, but by taking the high road, he has stayed in the competition and excelled.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 12, 2010)

Agreed. Gretchen arguing with the judges won't make them love her. They seem to be well aware of her personality flaws but come runway day they overlook that and focus on her designs. She's been fairly consistent as one of the judges favorites. If not a favorite she's safe. Rarely has she been on the bottom. (Only once on her own and once with the group challenge, I think) As much as I don't like her or her style I see her being in the top.


----------



## Jes (Oct 12, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Agreed. Gretchen arguing with the judges won't make them love her. They seem to be well aware of her personality flaws but come runway day they overlook that and focus on her designs. She's been fairly consistent as one of the judges favorites. If not a favorite she's safe. Rarely has she been on the bottom. (Only once on her own and once with the group challenge, I think) As much as I don't like her or her style I see her being in the top.



Her, Mondo and ... hmm... It really does matter how this week goes, now doesn't it?


----------



## Jes (Oct 14, 2010)

So, who goes tonight, ladies and gents? Who moves forward??


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 14, 2010)

I think it's anyone's game. Mondo stays for sure. Gretchen too is she doesn't have an emotional meltdown which was hinted at on last weeks coming attractions. On the bubble Michael C. because he's been on the bottom lately, Andy because when he fails he fails in a big way, April because there's just so much fashion-forward-shades-of-black-emoness the judges can take...or maybe that's just me.


----------



## Jes (Oct 14, 2010)

That show was dreadful. The runway AND the tv show ABOUT the runway.

I really think that we've been had, this season. THe viewers, I mean. I think that, from the beginning, things have been edited to make Michael look like ... hell, I don't even know anymore. But, like... when the judges love him, they LOVE him, and then that love is always held out like the BINGBANGBOOM! surprise. It surprises us. It surprises the other designers. It surprises Michael. The only people it doesn't surprise are the editors...and the judges, I guess.

Also, everyone underwhelmed me in the design arena tonight. 5 almost-all-black looks? really? It'd be one thing if any one of them quoted the ubiquitous 'NY black,' but they didn't! 

I don't want to see separates from Ann Taylor Loft (not even Ann Taylor, but her LOFT) as a $500 big runway 'wow' look. ANd April's was awful. Her model looked absolutely pregnant and I don't know any woman who wants to look pregnant. And it was just too...boring. It was the exact same elements; even her story hadn't changed. She can't really think she's going to do black in every challenge, with lots of the same styling elements and hairdos, and feel she's pushing the envelope. Mondo's look was..perhaps the best (well...i don't know) in that I got a. him, b. the bridge and c.... I don't know what else. I didn't care for the double-notch neckline. I thought it wasn't flattering. I got that it was a bridge though, but I could've odne without that. Andy's dress was chic and I agree that the 'wet' thing made it neat. In a way, I liked it more than Mondo's. I thought it was more flattering, I guess, and I didn't necessarily get Warrior WOman out of it. In fact, I don't think he's gone that route much, so I don't know why the judges thought so. He should've said, and I hope he did though we never saw it, that the waviness of the back had to do with the tree limbs and walkways of the park. That might've sold the park idea. It was a missed opportunity for him. 

And Michael...I don't get it. It was an ok dress. Nice, even. But it was black. And we have certainly seen it before. ANd it was a bit shapeless. It's actually a perfect dress for a pregnant woman b/c there's plenty of room under there. Of course, I think a preggo needs a brassiero but whatevero. I just didn't see that dress being the talk of the town. It's a dress pulled from central casting. It's a stock photo dress. It's been done. 

I don't know.

I suspect that he may not get into the next round and present at fashion week.

I don't care for the 4 of you win but none of you really win BS. The show has enough tension; it doesn't need that cheap smoke-and-mirrors bullshit.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 14, 2010)

Well, I kind of figured Gretchen would not have a good showing. Still, I didn't think she'd be in the bottom. I fully expected the bottom to be Andy and April. 

Mondo: He did not wow me tonight. It was a nice dress. I could see the lines he was inspired by but it just lacked Mondo's usual "cleverly cool" factor that I usually enjoy from him. 

Gretchen: Yipes, I wasn't expecting her to fail so grandly. I did like the jacket but that was about it. Everything else was blah. I'm even getting bored with her always doing separates. Yeah, she created three pieces but I feel like she's done that almost every time. 

Andy: I really liked his dress but I agree that it was just another one of his edgy, badass chick pieces. He created a cool dress but he missed the boat when it came to wowing the judges for this final challenge.

April: Yeah...I've been sick of April's all black morbid kick since...I don't even remember. The girl has talent, there is no doubt about that. Once she leaves the graveyard stage behind she'll be a force to reckon with.

Michael C.: I loved it! I thought it was stunning from the concept to the runway. Jes, you said that you thought it was shapeless. I can see your point but I think that fact that it wasn't formfitting only emphasized the dramatic lines of the low back and the high side slit. If it had been form fitting I think it would have looked cheap. Instead, it was sexy while elegant and classy. Old Hollywood, perhaps but in such a way that it is almost timeless. I could see someone like Heidi or Angelina Jolie rocking that dress on the red carpet just as easily as I could see someone like Greta Garbo slowly descending a sweeping staircase in an old black & white movie. I simply loved it. If I had the bod for it I'd wear it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 14, 2010)

Mondo: I just wasn't blown away like I usually am with his stuff.

Andy: Just with the styling and everything, it seemed too dominatrix for me. Like he was trying too hard. I liked the detail work though.

Michael: I liked it, but showstopper? I don't think so.

April: Even though she kills me with the all black, I think she deserved the spot over Gretchen.

Gretchen: I know that my dislike of her personality makes me a little biased. But seriously? No, that was just terrible.

And once again, I freaking hate this elimination right before Bryant Park. Again, I think it's just cruel.


----------



## Jane (Oct 15, 2010)

It seemed like everyone wanted to take every comment the judges have made about their designs all season and sew them up in big hot messes.

Gretchen stepped outside her "moss hanging on a branch but it would sell at the Gap" design sense...but not in a good way. I sometimes think she needs to have her eyes checked for some form of colorblindness because she can't see anything but "muted." As for her "tiredness" she no longer has her "I can grow my nails and slit your throat" cheering section. For some reason, she needed that.

I honestly thought they were going to slap Michael C down for the simplicity of his design, but they loved it. Who the hell knows with these people?

Mondo needed that flash of color he was going to put in until Tim stopped him. Yellow, hell yes. Sequins...not so much.

April, April, April...you're 21. Smile. Think about color. I know it's not as cool as you want to be, but your black makes me think of my grandmother who donned black sometime around the age of 70 and never wore anything else.

Andy...what the hell was the "warrior woman" comment when he started off the competition with Hawaii...strolling down the beach...sand stuck in all your crevices designs? I think he advanced more than anyone, Scarecrow.

Now, a question....do you think they all really looked down on Michael, or did they saw something in him that scared them? He has shown strength of character this season. I would have bitch-slapped the lot of them.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 15, 2010)

Jane said:


> Now, a question....do you think they all really looked down on Michael, or did they saw something in him that scared them? He has shown strength of character this season. I would have bitch-slapped the lot of them.



I have a feeling that the other designers didn't/don't like Michael because he doesn't have much of the knowledge that the others have. When he stared winning challenges it might have ticked them off because who's this "novice" to win over the more polished and trained designers. At least, I think that was the thought process for some of them. (Ivy...I think she was just bitter and spiteful.) As Gretchen said in this episode (and I don't think it was said to be unkind) Michael reminds her of herself when she was just starting out. I can see what she means. He's talented but when he didn't know what fabric he used or didn't bring a ruler to the competition or other small things like that it makes him appear to be more newbie than experienced. Mondo said it best. (I don't remember the actual quote but is was something like...) Michael C. is rough around the edges but he's talented and very willing to learn and grow. I think that's why the judges like him. It's one of the reasons I like him, too.


----------



## Jes (Oct 15, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> April: Yeah...I've been sick of April's all black morbid kick since...I don't even remember. The girl has talent, there is no doubt about that. Once she leaves the graveyard stage behind she'll be a force to reckon with.
> 
> Michael C.: I loved it! I thought it was stunning from the concept to the runway. Jes, you said that you thought it was shapeless. I can see your point but I think that fact that it wasn't formfitting only emphasized the dramatic lines of the low back and the high side slit. If it had been form fitting I think it would have looked cheap. Instead, it was sexy while elegant and classy. Old Hollywood, perhaps but in such a way that it is almost timeless. I could see someone like Heidi or Angelina Jolie rocking that dress on the red carpet just as easily as I could see someone like Greta Garbo slowly descending a sweeping staircase in an old black & white movie. I simply loved it. If I had the bod for it I'd wear it in a heartbeat.



Nancy, I think you're right on target with most of this. I just don't think April has much talent. I really don't. She has no range, and I don't even think her garments look nice. 

And you make a point with Michael C's dress--had it been skintight it would've been too much. But I don't think I meant I needed it that tight. I would be curious to know what it would look like skinnier though, for lack of a better word. Less voluminous. I feel like it's the perfect dress for a pregnant woman on the red carpet. So, I was surprised that the judges liked it so much (when they didn't like April's pregnant witch!) I was SURE they'd say the back slit was too low; it almost showed butt dimples! Which isn't to say I hated it. I also didn't find it unique. I will say, however, about all of the black dresses: when I see them in photos online, after the show, they often look different. I think black photographs poorly, especially on the runway. It's very possible that what the judges see, WE can't see at home.

I just honestly feel like Mike C will flop when making his collection. I don't know why, but it's my gut feeling. Which is sad. But then again, there can only be 1 winner. ANd, I can see why other designers would be frustrated with his skills during the workroom day. He doesn't use patterns. He doesn't know some sewing techniques. And he didn't even know what type of fabric he pulled! And while Michael Kors didn't give a shit about that, I can absolutely imagine that it would be frustrating if I was working next to someone who had good instincts but didn't know any of the stuff I'd spent years learning. It would be annoying on a personal level. That may be wrong, and it may be beside the point, but I'm beginning to understand where some of the bitchiness came from, with the others. It was misguided, but it was human.

Tim's critique, during his visits with each, look harsh! I mean, who even wants to address the granola beige granny panties Gretchen made? The look on Tim's face said it all.


----------



## Jes (Oct 15, 2010)

Well, I didn't read ahead and see that Nancy made my point about Michael C and why others are annoyed with him!

I do not understand those of you who think April should have advanced. She has no range. NO RANGE! I guarantee 12 babydoll black dresses would've floated down the runway at Lincoln Center. Wait...is that where the new Bryant Park is? I think that's stupid, I hate change, and I'm just gonna keep saying Bryant Park. Deal.

I do think Gretchen will show more of a collection, with dresses, and separates and different colors. It'll make a better show.

It seemed to me, more this season than before, that the judges were choosing winners based on the aggregate of their work. That's not the point of the last challenge; if it were, you wouldn't need it. You could just look at the past work before that point. It's a mistake to go that direction; it muddies the waters.

Finally, I agree with Paquito--it's cruel to cancel someone's chance right as he or she is entering the tent!


----------



## Jane (Oct 15, 2010)

During the competition, going to Mood, it doesn't matter if he knows it was jersey. (Which he evidently knows how to sew.) When he starts ordering fabric, however, it could be a BIT of a problem. He could end up with a warehouse full of grey sweatshirt material. And, No, Michael Kors, it wasn't "jersey chiffon." At least what we saw wasn't.


----------



## Jes (Oct 15, 2010)

Jane said:


> During the competition, going to Mood, it doesn't matter if he knows it was jersey. (Which he evidently knows how to sew.) When he starts ordering fabric, however, it could be a BIT of a problem. He could end up with a warehouse full of grey sweatshirt material. And, No, Michael Kors, it wasn't "jersey chiffon." At least what we saw wasn't.



Right. It does show a lack of familiarity with something I thik he should know, for his future career. Should you become a designer, you're no longer doing some of the grunt work, right? And so you need to know how to instruct your people. At least 'til you get so big your people make all the decisions for you (cf. george bush I and the grocery store scanners).

AND how much did I love Mr. Siriano last night. He was really kind to everyone's design during the judging hour and I liked that. He could understand things from a fashion standpoint as well as a in-the-workroom-at-PR standpoint. 

ooh-what's the velvet bag thing during the finals, do you think? Was it Michael C who says: whenever you see that bag, you know it's not good. Think they'll have to make an extra look but using a previous desinger to do all the work? I can't imagine that using a different model would be a big deal at this point (since they'll use 11 others for the show), so...?


----------



## Jane (Oct 15, 2010)

Jes said:


> ooh-what's the velvet bag thing during the finals, do you think? Was it Michael C who says: whenever you see that bag, you know it's not good. Think they'll have to make an extra look but using a previous desinger to do all the work? I can't imagine that using a different model would be a big deal at this point (since they'll use 11 others for the show), so...?



I wish they would throw in one "larger" model and have them design one outfit for her that would fit in with their overall collection. However, I doubt that will be it.


----------



## Jes (Oct 15, 2010)

Jane said:


> I wish they would throw in one "larger" model and have them design one outfit for her that would fit in with their overall collection. However, I doubt that will be it.



that would be a good idea. Or even a kid, with a look that has to be a runway high fashion Mommy and Me. Or just me. They'd have to design for me. Because I am fierce and I can Work It.

anyway, I'm at the point in this viewing experience where even *I* get nervous at the sight of the bag.


----------



## Jane (Oct 15, 2010)

Jes said:


> that would be a good idea. Or even a kid, with a look that has to be a runway high fashion Mommy and Me. Or just me. They'd have to design for me. Because I am fierce and I can Work It.
> 
> anyway, I'm at the point in this viewing experience where even *I* get nervous at the sight of the bag.



You know, that could drastically effect the sales of Crown Royal if more of us have that feeling.


----------



## Jes (Oct 15, 2010)

JANE! that's it! you're spot on! i couldn't figure out why that bag always made me think of something else! 

Now I know.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Oct 15, 2010)

I was pretty underwhelmed by this runway show as well. And a big part of me blames the producers. It used to be you had to make the final 3 to have a chance to make a full collection, so you had to try and win it. Now, with it being obvious to everyone that there's a "Final Four" there's no point in trying to win the final challenge. There's absolutely no incentive. And with everyone anxious as hell, that produces a bunch of safe (ie. black) designs. If memory serves, the first time they had a last 4, it was Rami vs. Chris March to see who would get to show the full collection. And that really worked, because it was a surprise, and also you were really excited to see a full show from those two. Now? Meh.

Michael C's was my favorite. Mondo's was OK, whoever said they had seen houndstooth from him already was right on. Andy's was solid. Gretchen? Lame. Why did she have those cheap looking strips hanging below the hem of the jacket? Ugh.

As for April, I feel bad for her. I totally agree with the judges about her just having one look (I've been complaining about it here for weeks), but I hope they had given her that feedback before, because if not that must have felt like a total blitz attack. They were pretty harsh.


----------



## Jane (Oct 16, 2010)

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> I
> As for April, I feel bad for her. I totally agree with the judges about her just having one look (I've been complaining about it here for weeks), but I hope they had given her that feedback before, because if not that must have felt like a total blitz attack. They were pretty harsh.




If they did, it was off camera. They've acted like her same design used over and over was the freshest thing on Earth. It must be strange to adapt your designs to their expectations and compliments only to have the rug pulled out from under you.


----------



## crayola box (Oct 21, 2010)

I haven't been saying much because I am finding this season generally boring,
but has anyone seen this parody?


----------



## Jes (Oct 21, 2010)

crayola box said:


> I haven't been saying much because I am finding this season generally boring,
> but has anyone seen this parody?



'he went straight for the taffeta and then he just started crying for NO reason!'

wait...is this the real show or the parody?


----------



## LisaInNC (Oct 21, 2010)

Ok Mondo will take it on home next week. He is my pick and has been since the beginning. As you all know, I picked last years winner as well. I am very rarely wrong. 
I feel I should say, Andy? Really? They picked Andy?


----------



## Paquito (Oct 21, 2010)

You mean Gretchen? Really? They picked Gretchen?

Putting aside anything I felt about her during the season, hers was just flat-out weak compared to the others.


----------



## LisaInNC (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah Gretchen's stuff was awful too, but we knew they would let her in just because for some reason they have liked her crap all season. Michael's clothes were WAY better than Andy's tonight. So what if he used the same color on 2 outfits?


----------



## Paquito (Oct 21, 2010)

Agreed. I liked his copper tones, it doesn't seem like something used very often. But I remember from the preview we got a while back that Andy's was pretty good. And I like the green/silver. 

I think they all failed when it came to showcasing their best pieces for the judges, aside from Mondo's dress.


----------



## Jane (Oct 22, 2010)

I was really unimpressed with the mini-collections shown. I hope the larger collections show more imagination.

And, beyond anything possible, Mondo made that top work with the skirt in his last piece. THAT was a touch of genius.


----------



## Jes (Oct 22, 2010)

Guess who got an important phone call at the 60 min mark of the show? And I took it. So while I saw some reactions on my muted TV, I wasn't fully 'there.' I plan to watch the next repeat as soon as I can.

That said, I just don't get Grechen. Her batik-y shit? She was concerned with jewelry and bags for the looks...that's very commercial. Good for her, but that's not what PR is about. And in the past, they've bonged designers for that. Not her, though. Why? I mean really, why? 

This is what I know at my age: that batik-y shit isn't new. If you're 26, like she is, or whatever she is, it may be new. The rest of us remember it from the late 80s/early 90s, when we were college aged, and saw it offered during sales on the Quad. It seemed 'different' and kinda 'cool' and most important, it was cheap. And the quality was cheap, too, and it got all fucked up in the washing machine but that didn't matter b/c you barely made it to the dorm's laundry room b/c you were hanging out in coffee shops and smoking doobs, and talking about Deep Meanings of Things, and totally staring at that guy in your History class with the long hair, and starting your physics homework at 4 am.

Hypothetically *cough*

Anyway, my point is: we all grew out of that shit. 

But now Gretchen is bringing it back. Maybe there's a market of 20 somethings who want it. Great.

BUT IT'S NOT FASHION.

I can honestly tell you that i was horrified with what i saw of her collection. And not just b/c she hasn't been my favorite contestant. It was just a fucking ugly mess. I get that she's a trooper and about to be homeless; do her clothes have to LOOK LIKE THAT? Homeless, I mean!

I did notice that when she arrived at the Hilton, Michael was the first person to welcome her with a smile and a hello. From what his own story sounds like (as told by his bf? friend?) his family hasn't been supportive. They haven't given him the kind of welcome he's given to others. That was nice to see.

Andy's green dress was too short. THe pleating was beautiful.


----------



## Jes (Oct 24, 2010)

well, having caught the last 1/3 of the show, I'm more mystified than ever now. It seemed to me that even with the 3 choices in the show, the judges said more positive things about michael's looks than gretchen's. and she wasn't even in competition for the last spot--that was Andy! While I get that Michael should've picked another color for his mini collection, he had a beautiful gown that everyone complimented and a 'shirt' (that gathered thing) that Heidi said she'd never seen before and found quite intriguing. I mean think of that--a piece of clothing in a style that's not been seen before. But he was 1-note and Gretched, with her very simple clothes (let's be honest--a woman wearing that pants outfit on the street wouldn't even be seen to be fashionable in the least, let alone high fashion) was deserving of sharing the same event as Versaci and Herrera? Know what I mean? And, when the judges said that they ... I don't recall. There was something they said to Michael or Gretchen about one of them not having a range, or showing them something new. I think it was Michael. And I thought: really? if that's the case, then gretchen shouldn't have been no. 2 to be picked. Girl has no range in this last colleciton. 

horrible.

i also felt quite bad for michael. I think that of the 4, he has the worst situation to go home to. And that includes Mondo having to tell his family he's HIV positive!! Apparently, Michael's family has only been supportive of him now that he's on TV. They also only value his career choice now that he seems to be winning something. So for him to lose both of those things means, simply put, that he's going to be losing his family's support and appreciation for his talent and career choice. That's really harsh. You could tell, when he was crying, that he was picturing his mother's endless 'just be straight and get married again. it was good enough for you once, it'll be good enough for you again. get a job at Office Depot now' haranguing. So sad. Now, he can always leave town and tell her to shut up, but ... Anyway, I have to say that broke my heart, and I was surprised I was reacting that way. You can't judge clothes and design based on someone's personal story, but I'm sad that it worked out this way. I think Michael wouldn't have won PR but I would've rather seen his 12 piece collection than Gretchen's.

Now, the judges say that the finale is the hardest to judge, ever. Which makes me wonder if Mondo's collection isn't all that in their eyes.
wait--i typed gretched up there. maybe i was meaning wretched + gretchen?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 24, 2010)

While I still didn't like her designs and I'm not sure if what she showed on the runway makes her deserving to be in the final three I feel that Gretchen was the most "human" in this episode than she has been all season. To come home to nothing and then have to design a full collection on top of that must have been the challenge of a lifetime. She was packing up one life as she was designing and creating with high, high hopes of starting another. Plus, she was the first one to get out of her seat to embrace Michael when he broke down. His usual enemy and antagonist was there first to comfort him. I might not like Gretchen and I'm not a fan of her style and she's not nearly my first pick to win...still, I thought she showed a lot of personal class. That ranks her a little higher in my eyes. I'm not rooting for her but I guess won't hate it if she wins. 

I'm not sad that Andy made it. Surprised but not sad. I would have thought that the judges would have taken into account how grandly Andy has failed in the past. If they really were judging on what they saw before them at that moment than ok...but that theory certainly doesn't explain then being ok with Gretchen's hot mess. His green outfit was too short. Even the model tugged it down in the back as she was leaving the runway. The silver thing...what was that anyway? Tin Man heads to Aruba? Did anyone else notice how much the bottoms stuck up into the model's ass? I mean, hello! It was the Jackie O pants all over again. I kinda liked the floating bikini thingie but it wasn't runway worthy. Not in my opinion. I have a lot respect for Andy's talent but I don't think he should win. However, the way things are going I would not be shocked if he does.

Which leads me to Mondo. I didn't love anything he showed. NOTHING! And I usually love him. I just felt his collection was very UN-Mondo. There was very little that was fun and playful about it. Sure he mixed his patterns but the lack of color made his collection look like what's-her-name's stuff from last season (final three chick, middle-aged, did only black and white?). It was nice, stylish but blah. At least blah for Mondo. I don't know if it's a collection he can win with. 

Michael C: I'm heart broken for Michael. I think a lot of what we saw had been building for a while. So many people were against him on the show and he held up under all that bitterness. Now we come to find out that even his family is against him. I don't blame him for finally crumbling. 

I honestly don't know what the judges were thinking. If they can look past Gretchen's diaper bag jumper dress (the one with the kangaroo pocket thing hanging off the ass) than they sure as shit should have been able to see the beauty of Michael's collection despite the sameness of color. Again his evening dress was fab! I loved it, the flow and movement of it was just dreamy. I love when he does stuff like that. The feather one was cute but I see the boxiness they were talking about. It didn't flatter. Still, it was waaay better than Gretchen's "thing" or Andy's too tight shorts. Michael also sent out pants! When has Michael ever sent out pants?? I loved that top actually. The colors might have been the same but at least he stepped out of his comfort zone with that pants and top. The other's played it safe and frankly boring. 

Ugh! I'm just so frustrated. Of all four of them Michael's collection was the one I liked best. It might not have been runway worthy yet but it had potential. I least I saw the potential. I can't really say the same for the others. 

I'm not sure how I'm feeling about the last show. I really feel unmotivated to even watch. Perhaps I was caught up a bit too much in rooting for Michael because now I couldn't care less who wins...Ok, that's not true. I'm still holding out hope for Mondo but eh I'm just ambivalent at this point.


----------



## Jes (Oct 24, 2010)

you make another good point, nancy. I think Michael was devastated at the end b/c, of all the designers, he had the most shit flung at him by others in the workroom. At one point, I think everyone was against him, doing that awful smack talk-right-around-the-corner thing. And he was out and out called a cheap by at least 1 designer, maybe more. No one came to his defense but Tim. And I don't think anyone gave him his due. Even Mondo said: he was a nice guy who followed instructions, but I don't recall him saying: He's a good designer, I was wrong. Maybe he did, but no one else. So he had a tough road with them, too. And he was never not nice to anyone. So in a way, if that had been me, I would've felt embarrassed at that last moment. Of course, I realize I have shame issues that I shouldn't, but I'm putting myself in his shoes, and it feels like crap.

To pick a life totally outside of what your family wants for you, to only get their support when you're succeeding at it, and then to lose that has got to really wreck you.


----------



## Jane (Oct 24, 2010)

Michael: Leaving town would mean leaving his son. I think that would be the toughest thing on Earth for him.

Gretchen: I found her newfound niceness fake. Maybe having her life fall apart had an impact on her. I just don't believe it. I think she's seen how she came across on the show and decided decency would be nice for a change.

Mondo and Andy...their reaction to Michael made me think of most guy's reactions to real emotional hurt. Being a drama queen, they can deal with. Seeing someone's heart actually breaking...not so much. Trust me, I know men who can deal with it, but not the majority. It gets too close to things they have felt and been forced to keep hidden in their own lives.

I hope Michael got to show his fashions, even without Project Runway, as many of the designers in past seasons have.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 24, 2010)

I found this interview with Michael C. It eased my mind about him a bit. I wish him lots of luck and success.

PS...I looked for spoilers but didn't think there were any.

http://www.digitalspy.com/ustv/s72/project-runway/interviews/a283759/michael-costello-project-runway.html


----------



## Jes (Oct 24, 2010)

Jane said:


> Michael: Leaving town would mean leaving his son. I think that would be the toughest thing on Earth for him.
> .



yeah, i thought about that. I guess I meant more of the ... don't be beholden to them emotionally. It does sound like he is, and while I understand that, he's also an adult. I hope he moves into his own in a way that means, should he have a similar upset a year from now, he won't break down the way he did. Or, at least, he won't for the same reasons. He deserves that but it sounds like he'll have to make that happen for himself. Maybe PR was a step in that direction, which would be a nice plus.


----------



## Jes (Oct 24, 2010)

thanks for the article nancy; i look forward to reading it when I DON"T HAVE STUPID HOMEWORK TO DO. One thing I thought when I watched the breakdown was; if i were a star who watched this and liked him and needed a dress for an event, I would so call him. Just b/c I believe in him (as much as anyone else. I mean, I don't really know how good he is, or any of them, since I'm no fashion maven), and b/c it would mean SO much to him.

anyway, unrelated: i saw parts of the runway show last week! I was googling for something, i don't know what, and some site has photos of garments coming down the runway. i looked quickly but the moved off the site. I was pissed off.

also also: will someone PLEASe TELL gretchen that bangs cut from ear to ear are a real bad look and kind of Dumb and Dumber. Oh, lord. I've hated that bowl-cut mullet since DAY ONE.


----------



## Jane (Oct 24, 2010)

Jes said:


> thanks for the article nancy; i look forward to reading it when I DON"T HAVE STUPID HOMEWORK TO DO. One thing I thought when I watched the breakdown was; if i were a star who watched this and liked him and needed a dress for an event, I would so call him. Just b/c I believe in him (as much as anyone else. I mean, I don't really know how good he is, or any of them, since I'm no fashion maven), and b/c it would mean SO much to him.
> 
> anyway, unrelated: i saw parts of the runway show last week! I was googling for something, i don't know what, and some site has photos of garments coming down the runway. i looked quickly but the moved off the site. I was pissed off.
> 
> also also: will someone PLEASe TELL gretchen that bangs cut from ear to ear are a real bad look and kind of Dumb and Dumber. Oh, lord. I've hated that bowl-cut mullet since DAY ONE.



I have to say, I the "Pipi Longstocking braids over the head" actually made me cringe. There may be stuff you do at home that you JUST DON'T wear out in public.

Also, because they NEVER mention the other designer's shows on PR you can see this if you want to feel a little better:

http://nymag.com/fashion/fashionshows/2011/spring/main/newyork/womenrunway/projectrunwaymichaelc/


----------



## indy500tchr (Oct 24, 2010)

Jane said:


> I have to say, I the "Pipi Longstocking braids over the head" actually made me cringe. There may be stuff you do at home that you JUST DON'T wear out in public.
> 
> Also, because they NEVER mention the other designer's shows on PR you can see this if you want to feel a little better:
> 
> http://nymag.com/fashion/fashionshows/2011/spring/main/newyork/womenrunway/projectrunwaymichaelc/



By looking at this and seeing what Gretchen brought onto the runway last week I am PISSED they cut Michael. That collection was beautiful AND had a range of pieces. I'd take brilliant bronze gowns over 1970's cheap cotton holly hobby hippie clothes anyday.


----------



## Jane (Oct 24, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> By looking at this and seeing what Gretchen brought onto the runway last week I am PISSED they cut Michael. That collection was beautiful AND had a range of pieces. I'd take brilliant bronze gowns over 1970's cheap cotton holly hobby hippie clothes anyday.



You use nice descriptions of her clothes. I'm kinda sticking with tacky.


----------



## intraultra (Oct 24, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I found this interview with Michael C. It eased my mind about him a bit. I wish him lots of luck and success.
> 
> PS...I looked for spoilers but didn't think there were any.
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.com/ustv/s72/project-runway/interviews/a283759/michael-costello-project-runway.html



Aww, this article does make me feel better about Michael C. He seems to be pretty upbeat and looking to the future. I was BALLING at the end of the last episode. It reminded me how lucky I am to have a supportive family, though.


----------



## LisaInNC (Oct 28, 2010)

Ok tonight is the night people. Mondo wins! I just saw Michael C's collection and I LOVED it. Bah still cant believe Gretchen is in the top 3.


----------



## indy500tchr (Oct 28, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> Mondo wins!.



This better be your psychic tendencies and not a super spoiler here lady!


----------



## Paquito (Oct 28, 2010)

I want to throat punch Michael and Nina.


----------



## LisaInNC (Oct 28, 2010)

I am never watching this show again.


----------



## indy500tchr (Oct 28, 2010)

I want to vomit and cry!....and punch Nina and Michael.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 28, 2010)

Hell.

Fucking.

Naw.


----------



## Jane (Oct 28, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> I am never watching this show again.



Yeah, I feel like I wasted a season. Well, at least the parts I didn't fast forward through.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 28, 2010)

I don't want to give away spoilers so I'll just say...Don't hate me but I think they made the right choice. At least the right choice of the final three.


----------



## Micara (Oct 29, 2010)

I thought the color was going out on my TV but it turned out it was just Gretchen's runway show.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm not gonna say that her collection was bad. I don't think it was bad. I think there were a lot of ready-to-wear good pieces. But when I think of these runway shows, I don't think about it just being ready to wear. I expect some drama, some things that are out there. Don't most designers made a runway show and then a separate collection that is meant to be the ready-to-wear version of the former?

And was anyone else surprised about Jessica Simpson's judging performance? I was pleasantly surprised, she has more fashion knowledge than I had anticipated.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 29, 2010)

I want to throw up right now.


----------



## Jane (Oct 29, 2010)

I love the judge's justifications. Andy followed our criticisms too much. Didn't we tell Mondo not to use that gown, he needed a little back dress(which Tim told him not to show). Gretchen has followed our advice (no, she's basically spit on you backstage...be happy you weren't fabric).

Michael Kors' head was up his ass last night. Yes, Michael, if Grethen's line was in your collection, it might sell...and it might sell THIS season, but next year...no. It was fad not fashion.


----------



## indy500tchr (Oct 29, 2010)

I am still stewing about this...I wish that the name of this thread was what happened last night but I guess the Bitch got the last laugh instead of ending up cut.

I have a feeling that the judges were afraid of giving Mondo the win b/c he designed so much like Seth Aaron and they wanted to have a "new look" for the season winner. Her collection was sooooo boring and drab. The colors are so pukish and about 40 years too old. 

I AM NOT HAPPY!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 29, 2010)

Guys, I know you are going to hate me but I think the judges made the right pick. Please allow me to explain myself before you stone me.

I am no fan of Gretchen's, not her style and not her personality (although I think she's been more "human" the last two episodes). She is quite talented and she knows it. Self confidence can be a good thing when you are trying to propel yourself through challenging situations. However, I feel that the line she walks between confidence and arrogance is very fine. I have a feeling the opinions of others will force her to take note of that line.

As for what she sent down the runway...I was surprised. It is definitely not my style. However, of the three lines showed Gretchen's was the most cohesive. From the music (do they choose their own?) to the styling (the hair totally worked for me and I didn't expect it to when she was describing it to the stylist). Her "show" was the only one that made sense. When Michael said that he "got" the girl that Gretchen was targeting I understood what he meant. I "got it" too.

I liked Andy's stuff but I didn't "get" his show. There was no Asian feel at all. At least not for me. In fact, it felt...odd. Not un-likable, just odd. It lacked...something. I dunno, it didn't wow. Knowing Andy he should have wowed even if the wow-factor was slightly scary. 

Mondo...some things I loved. Some things, not so much. Again, I'm not sure I can explain but I shall try. It all just seemed very cartoon-y. I understood what Michael and Nina meant about "too much" and "too young." Normally, I love Mondo's youthful, light, fun-ness but this feel like a show for high couture teens...something the too rich might buy for their too pampered children so they could play at being Sex and the City's Carrie. I don't know if I'm making sense but there it is. 

Gretchen...Ok, I didn't hate her stuff. There should have been more color and a bit less sameness. That being said, her line looked like a line. As soon as the other two left the runway I knew Gretchen would win by comparison. Everything was sharp and well put-together. She kept the casualness that is her style but made it sexy, chic, and fit for the runway. 

Gretchen was not my pick. I don't care for her style. I disappointed that she won over Mondo...but I am forced to agree with the judges. She had the best show.


----------



## indy500tchr (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm gonna totally do a Heidi...I just can't agree with that Nancy my dear. Yes it looked like a line but to me it was a 1970's New Mexico snooze. At least Mondo kept me interested. I think it was Michael who said that his line was "the younger cousin to Seth Aaron". That phrase just sticks in my head as the reason why they didn't go w/ Mondo.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 30, 2010)

I have to agree with Heidi when she said that Michael and Nina were condemning Mondo for his prints, color schemes, and styling when they applauded him for it the entire season. Mixed messages much?


----------



## Jes (Oct 31, 2010)

i thought the final decision was terrible.

it was the first time that i honestly felt payola was involved. i'm not saying there was, but I mean... it was like someone threw the fight.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 31, 2010)

I've decided to re-watch it. I just can't believe that I would side with the judges on this one. Maybe I was tired??


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Oct 31, 2010)

First off, I did think most of what Nina and Michael had to say was bullshit, especially MK. I didn't buy at all his claim that Gretchen somehow had this innate sense of where the fashion world was heading, and anticipated that with her line. And I also think Gretchen shouldn't even have made it to the top 3, Michael C should have had the spot. Heidi and Michael have a had a hard on for Gretchen's styling choices all season, which I have never understood.

That said... Nina's damning critique that Mondo's collection projected as extremely young was spot on. That's exactly what I was thinking as the models were walking down the runway. The collection was fine, but was it his best work? I think you could argue that compared to several things he produced in individual challenges during the competition, that his full collection was a little disappointing. That's how I felt anyways. On the other hand, I think Gretchen saved her best work for the collection. Was it that fantastic? No. I only really liked the pants with the leather panels, and those 3 low brimmed hats (which I thought were quite sexy). How many times did we see that boring brown print? But because it was polished and coherent, it was better than the awful stuff she's been putting out, so it made her look like she was someone who could keep her head, with Mondo appearing to be someone who was getting in the way of his own talent. He allowed it to be closer than it should have been. I felt awful for him, and there's no way I'm at all interested in what Gretchen's eventual line is going to look like, but I see how the judges got there, and it's consistent with the infuriating manner they've been voting with all season.


ps: Is it even worth talking about Andy's line? Pajamas and nightgowns with starry headpieces. Bleh.


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 2, 2010)

my friend and i were talking and this is my opinion....

Gretchen can be led...Mondo can't...Mondo will sell on his own, his support is there, but to have someone that has to do what they want (within design constraints) i think Gretchen (whose designs i couldnt stand) is leadable and directable...in other words, will do what they want, when they want it...

they hired a puppet who will produce what they want...boring ass clothes...

bingo...here comes Gretchen.

(and Andy at 23 has a future, specially in pjs...lol..MuleV)


----------



## Jane (Nov 3, 2010)

SocialbFly said:


> my friend and i were talking and this is my opinion....
> 
> Gretchen can be led...Mondo can't...Mondo will sell on his own, his support is there, but to have someone that has to do what they want (within design constraints) i think Gretchen (whose designs i couldnt stand) is leadable and directable...in other words, will do what they want, when they want it...
> 
> ...



You may be right. They may have needed someone to design Heidi's gray and floppy line.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 3, 2010)

Jane said:


> You may be right. They may have needed someone to design Heidi's gray and floppy line.



New Balance presents Gray and Floppy by Heidi Klum.


----------



## Jane (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GGAgtq_rQc

Tim Gunn's video for the Trevor Project....It Gets Better


----------



## Jes (Dec 13, 2010)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> New Balance presents Gray and Floppy by Heidi Klum.



I saw an ad in Marie Claire (i believe) for heidi's line. I swear to god one of her floppy grey pieces was $250. Horrible.


----------

